# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Was wissen wir wirklich über PSA?

## helmut (i)

Liebe Kollegen!


Lange habe ich gezögert, dieses Thema anzuschneiden, weil ich damit trotz langjähriger Zugehörigkeit zur PK  Gemeinde Wissenslücken in elementaren Bereichen offenbaren muss. 

Aber meine Wissbegierde ist größer als die Scheu vor einer etwaigen Blamage; außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ich längst nicht der Einzige bin, der mit dem Verständnis dieser Zusammenhängen Probleme hat.

Nach gängiger Definition ist PSA ein Enzym, welches im Prostatagewebe gebildet wird und in erster Linie die Aufgabe hat, dem gallertartigen Sperma die zur Befruchtung notwendige Beweglichkeit zu ermöglichen. Es ist somit kein Krebsmarker per se.

Ich habe noch Korrespondenz mit dem unvergessenen Wil de Jongh gespeichert, der mir 2003  als ich meine ersten Gehversuche hier im Forum unternommen habe  PSA wie folgt erklärte:

Z i t a t :
PSA ist eine Protease; seine Hauptaufgabe ist es, die Proteinmoleküle des Spermas in Stücke zu hacken; dadurch wird das Sperma so dünnflüssig, dass die Samen sich darin fortbewegen können. Dieses Zerhacken findet in den Samenbläschen statt.

Der Übergang ins Blut erfolgt durch Leckkanäle, die beim gesunden Mann relativ "dicht" sind, mit zunehmendem Alter, vor allem aber bei Erkrankungen mehr Durchlässigkeit zeigen.

Der im Blut nachzuweisende Anteil (PSA Serum ) ist somit immer nur ein Teil des erzeugten PSA; das Verhältnis wird durch einen sog. Leckfaktor bestimmt.

Man kann davon ausgehen, dass bei gesunden Männern der im Blut nachzuweisende Wert niedrig und relativ konstant ist. Bei einer Erkrankung jedoch verändern sich die Leckkanäle und somit ist es plausibel, dass sich mit steigendem Alter bei Hyperplasie oder Prostatitis die Leckkanäle weiter öffnen, sodass mehr PSA in die Blutbahn gelangt. 
E n d e  Z i t a t .

Der gemessene PSA  Wert ist somit immer das Produkt aus 2 variablen Faktoren:
a) der Produktion  b) dem Leckfaktor

*Nun habe ich noch nirgends einen Hinweis auf absolute Werte oder wenigstens auf eine Größenordnung des Verhältnisses zwischen Produktion und Messgröße gefunden!*

Ist dieses Verhältnis     1 : 2,     1 : 10     oder     1 : 100???

Wie variabel sind die einzelnen Faktoren?

Nach obiger Definition öffnen sich bei Hyperplasie (die vorwiegend mit zunehmendem Alter auftritt), die Leckkanäle weiter, sodass mehr PSA in die Blutbahn gelangt. Diese Annahme setzt eine mindestens gleich bleibende Produktion voraus.

Wo bleibt die Selbstregulierung der Natur, wenn ein 75jähriger Mann noch die gleiche PSA  Produktion hat wie ein 30jähriger, der sexuell hochaktiv ist?
Dies erscheint mir ein eklatanter Widerspruch zu der konsequenten Zweckmäßigkeit, welche die Natur überall vorgesehen hat!

Wird nun bei einer Erkrankung die Produktion oder die Durchlässigkeit  oder beides  erhöht?

In welcher Weise werden diese Werte durch Therapien in ihrem Verhältnis beeinflusst?

Wir verlassen uns bei Diagnose, Therapie und Nachkontrolle in hohem Maß auf den PSA  Wert und messen diesen in ng bis auf die dritte Dezimalstelle nach dem Komma. (Man muss einmal versuchen, sich diese Größenordnung vorzustellen!)

*Entspricht die Aussagekraft dieser Messungen auch nur annähernd deren Genauigkeit?*

Ich bin mir der Tatsache bewusst, dass meine Überlegungen ketzerisch (und vermutlich fehlerhaft) sind und bilde mir auch keinesfalls ein, klüger zu sein als Tausende von Experten. 

Aber ich stecke in einer gedanklichen Einbahnstrasse und finde einfach nicht raus.
Wer klärt mich auf?

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Helmut (I),

von Ketzerei kann keine Rede sein. Vielleicht können dir der Link oder vor allem der Literaturhinweis bei deinen Recherchen weiterhelfen, auch wenn letzterer schon wieder 4 Jahre alt ist.

http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/3831.pdf

_Nikolaus Schmeller (Hrsg.): PSA und Prostatakarzinom - Zusammenhänge und therapeutische Konsequenzen, Uni-Med Science 2006, 140 Seiten, 44,80 Euro, ISBN 978-3-89599-971-0_

_Gruß_
_Wassermann_

----------


## LudwigS

> Nach obiger Definition öffnen sich bei Hyperplasie (die vorwiegend mit zunehmendem Alter auftritt), die Leckkanäle weiter, sodass mehr PSA in die Blutbahn gelangt. Diese Annahme setzt eine mindestens gleich bleibende Produktion voraus.
> 
> Wo bleibt die Selbstregulierung der Natur, wenn ein 75jähriger Mann noch die gleiche PSA  Produktion hat wie ein 30jähriger, der sexuell hochaktiv ist?
> Dies erscheint mir ein eklatanter Widerspruch zu der konsequenten Zweckmäßigkeit, welche die Natur überall vorgesehen hat!
> 
> Wird nun bei einer Erkrankung die Produktion oder die Durchlässigkeit  oder beides  erhöht?
> 
> In welcher Weise werden diese Werte durch Therapien in ihrem Verhältnis beeinflusst?


Ich sehe es so, lieber Helmut:

Die PSA-Produktion liegt immer über der Leckage, wenn auch altersbedingt fallend.
Man kann ein Fass in einer Stunde, aber auch in einem Tag füllen.
Trotzdem ist es voll.
Bei einem 20-jährigen kommt innerhalb einer Stunde bei der 3. Ejakulation immer noch was durch die Röhre, versuche das mal als 70-Jähriger.
Möglicherweise kann man mit der (neuen) 3. Frau die Prostata auch dorthin quälen  :L&auml;cheln: .

Wobei das ganze sicher mehr theoretischen Charakter hat, denn in erster Linie kommt es auf den Trend an.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Harald,
ich will mal mein bescheidenes Wissen beisteuern, und versuchen, dir aus deiner Sackgasse zu helfen:




> außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ich längst nicht der Einzige  bin, der mit dem Verständnis dieser Zusammenhängen Probleme hat.


Womit Du den Nagel bestimmt auf den Kopf getroffen hast!




> Nach gängiger Definition ist PSA ein Enzym, welches im Prostatagewebe  gebildet wird und in erster Linie die Aufgabe hat, dem gallertartigen  Sperma die zur Befruchtung notwendige Beweglichkeit zu ermöglichen.


Dazu wird im Prostatagewebe auch noch das Prostatasekret produziert.


Das PSA verhindert, dass die Samenzellen verklumpen




> Es ist somit kein Krebsmarker per se.


Nein, nur ein Biomarker.
Auch der Link von Wassermann weist auf eine Broschüre hin, in der leider PSA als Tumormarker bezeichnet wird. Das ist unglaublich.

Das Zitat von Wil ist immer noch zutreffend.




> Der gemessene PSA  Wert ist somit immer das Produkt aus 2 variablen  Faktoren:
> a) der Produktion  b) dem Leckfaktor
> 
> *Nun habe ich noch nirgends einen Hinweis auf absolute Werte oder  wenigstens auf eine Größenordnung des Verhältnisses zwischen Produktion  und Messgröße gefunden!*
> 
> Ist dieses Verhältnis     1 : 2,     1 : 10     oder     1 : 100???
> 
> Wie variabel sind die einzelnen Faktoren?
> 
> ...


hier schließe ich mich der Meinung von Ludwig an (überlaufendes Fass...)




> Wird nun bei einer Erkrankung die Produktion oder die Durchlässigkeit   oder beides  erhöht?


Meiner Meinung nach nur die Durchlässigkeit.




> Wir verlassen uns bei Diagnose, Therapie und Nachkontrolle in hohem Maß  auf den PSA  Wert und messen diesen in ng bis auf die dritte  Dezimalstelle nach dem Komma.


Gibt es schon eine andere Möglichkeit?
Allerdings würde ich mich nie auf einen einzelnen Wert fixieren. Wir müssen "Tendenzen" herausarbeiten. Hier sind die Begriffe altersspezifisch, Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit, Dichte und Quotient von Gesamt-PSA zu freiem PSA zu nennen.




> *Entspricht die Aussagekraft dieser Messungen auch nur annähernd deren  Genauigkeit?*


Wenn (noch) Tumorgewebe vorhanden ist, haben wir natürlich die Gewebediagnostik. Nur sie kann Krebs beweisen.
Ansonsten müssen wir nach dem derzeitigen Stand der medizinischen Erkenntnisse möglichst exakt und kontinuierlich messen - und hoffen.

----------


## LudwigS

Die Prostata funktioniert ähnlich wie die weibliche Brust nur dass sie selber noch pumpen kann.
Analog zum PSA müsste man hier den "Milchfaktor" ansetzen.
Da die Frauen die längste Zeit ihres Lebens "trocken stehen", funktioniert das schon deswegen nicht.
Könnten Frauen lange vor Mammografie- und Tastbefund anhand der Milchmolekülmenge im Blut bereits auf pathologische Veränderungen schliessen - die Frauen würden den Entdecker wahrscheinlich auf Händen nach Stockholm zum Nobelpreiskomitee tragen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Pinguin

In *diesem Link* sind sehr viele Hinweise zum in Rede stehenden Thema enthalten. Wil schrieb am 20.3.2001 auch" In der Analytik gibt es 2 Begriffe - die Genauigkeit und die Richtigkeit.


*"Der Hauptunterschied zwischen etwas, was möglicherweise kaputtgehen könnte und etwas, was unmöglich kaputtgehen kann, besteht darin, dass sich bei allem, was unmöglich kaputtgehen kann, falls es doch kaputtgeht, normalerweise herausstellt, dass es unmöglich zerlegt oder repariert werden kann*"
(Douglas Adams)

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Helmut, damit der von Dir mit so viel Wissensdrang behaftete Thread nicht zum Stillstand kommt, habe ich es mir etwas bequem gemacht und mal etliche Links zusammengetragen. Man möge Verständnis haben, dass das in loser Reihenfolge geschieht und immer auch nur teilweise oder eben ansatzweise einige Deiner aufgeworfenen Fragen tangiert:

In dieser umfangreichen Dokumentation wird auch zum Thema Leckage Stellung genommen:http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...157&Itemid=104

Ansonsten hier noch ein paar Links, durch deren Öffnung man das eine oder andere schon bekannte Wissen einfach wieder auffrischen könnte.
http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...herkennung.php

http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/4367.pdf

http://www.annclinlabsci.org/cgi/content/full/33/3/320

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19110451

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m...9/ai_18913195/

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/35874966/

*"Schweigen ist die unerträglichste Erwiderung"
*(Gilbert Keith Chesterton)

----------


## helmut (i)

Liebe Kollegen!

Dass mein Eingangsthema vom 25.06. relativ wenig Resonanz fand, liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich meine Überlegungen und Fragen nicht klar genug formuliert hatte. 
Dies versuche ich hiermit nachzuholen.

Ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass es mir um Verständnis und nicht um Besserwisserei geht. Deshalb erbitte ich Eure kritische Stellungnahme zu den nachstehend angeschnittenen Fragen.


Grundsätzliches:

PSA wird in den Epithelzellen der Prostata gebildet und in hoher Konzentration in das Sperma abgegeben, um diesem die zur Befruchtung nötige Beweglichkeit zu ermöglichen.

Der Übergang ins Blut erfolgt durch Leckkanäle, die beim gesunden Mann relativ dicht sind, mit zunehmendem Alter, vor allem aber bei Erkrankungen mehr Durchlässigkeit zeigen.

Der im Blut nachzuweisende PSA  Wert ist immer nur ein geringer Anteil der in der Prostata gebildeten Menge und wird durch einen sogenannten Leckfaktor bestimmt. 

 *Der gemessene PSA  Wert ist somit immer das Produkt aus 2 variablen Faktoren:*
* a) der produzierten Menge  und  b) dem Leckfaktor*
 
Nachfolgend ein Versuch, zu beleuchten, welche Einflüsse diese Variablen beeinflussen und somit das Messergebnis verändern können.


a) PSA  Produktion beim gesunden Mann:

PSA wird in ca 30  50 erbengroßen PSA  Drüsen innerhalb der Prostata gebildet und bei Ejakulation durch die PSA  Kanäle der Harnröhre zugeführt. 

Die Konzentration soll bei einer Größenordnung von 1 Million ng/ml liegen.
Dies wäre etwa das 250.000fache eines normalen PSA  Wertes!

Kann diese Zahl zutreffend sein? 
Falls ja, ist diese enorme Menge in den Drüsen gespeichert?
Es ist wohl relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass diese Menge erst im Moment der sexuellen Aktivität gebildet wird. 

Dr. Strum gibt einen PSA - Wert von 0.066 ng/ml für gutartiges Gewebe an.
Gibt es hier nicht individuelle Unterschiede, z.B. in Abhängigkeit vom Testosteronwert?

Ist es zutreffend, dass PSA auch in den periurethralen Drüsen und im Brustgewebe produziert wird?



b) Erhöhte PSA  Produktion bei Prostatitis:

Es ist bekannt, dass Prostatitis den PSA  Wert deutlich erhöhen kann. 
Werte bis 100 ng/ml werden erwähnt; die Erhöhung der Produktion muss ein Vielfaches betragen.

Diese Erhöhung wird als Abwehr  Reaktion verstanden.
Gibt es eine anders lautende Erklärung?



c) Erhöhte PSA  Produktion bei Prostatakrebs:

Ein Gramm gutartig wucherndes Prostatagewebe erhöht den PSA  Wert um 0.3 ng/ml, 
ein Gramm bösartiges Prostatagewebe dagegen um 3.5 ng/ml.

Sind Krebszellen imstande, selbst PSA zu produzieren? 
Falls ja, welchen Sinn hat dies?
Wiederum gilt: Die Erhöhung der Produktion muss ein Mehrfaches betragen.

Prof. Douwes:
Eines der größten Missverständnisse beim Prostatakarzinom ist der PSA-Wert. 
Bilden sich abnorme Zellen in der Prostata, produzieren die normalen Zellen PSA, um die Angiogenese in der Nachbarschaft zu hemmen. Die Funktion von PSA ist daher, einen Verteidigungsmechanismus gegen maligne Zellen aufzubauen und die Tumor - Angiogenese zu verhindern. 

Was ist von dieser These zu halten? 
Sie klingt durchaus logisch und würde durch b) unterstützt werden.

Dr. Strum benutzt den unter a) erwähnten Wert von 0.066 ng/ml für gutartiges Gewebe, 
um unter Zugrundelegung des Prostatavolumens, des Gleason Scores und des PSA  Wertes das Tumorvolumen zu bestimmen.

Gibt es hier nicht ebenfalls deutliche individuelle Unterschiede?


d) Absonderung in die Blutbahn:

Erfolgt die Absonderung in die Blutbahn durch Diffusion oder durch feinste Kanäle? 

Es handelt sich in jedem Fall um ein geschlossenes System, sodass eine Absonderung vermutlich erst dann einsetzt, wenn eine 100%ige Sättigung der Drüsen erreicht ist. 
Wie unter a) erwähnt, handelt es sich hierbei offensichtlich um große Mengen.
Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist ein karzinombedingter Anstieg der PSA  Menge nicht nachweisbar.


e) Gleason Score:

Dr. Strum:
Paradoxerweise findet sich bei einem GS von 8  10 eine geringere PSA  Leckage aus der Tumorzelle in das Serum. Dies kann zur Folge haben, dass ein niedriger Serum-PSA-Spiegel gemessen wird, obwohl ein großes Tumorvolumen vorliegt.

Wie kann dieser Sachverhalt erklärt werden?
Ist es denkbar, dass die vermutete Abwehr  Reaktion durch einen besonders aggressiven Tumor überfordert wird?


f) Biopsie:

Durch die Probenentnahme entstehen Verletzungen, welche die Gewebestruktur verändern und somit auch Einfluss auf die PSA  Absonderung in die Blutbahn haben sollten.

Auch wenn diese Stichkanäle im Lauf der Zeit wieder verheilen, ist es kaum vorstellbar, dass eine durch eine Sättigungsbiopsie traktierte Prostata keinen veränderten Leckfaktor aufweist.


g) Prostata - Ektomie

Wie ist es überhaupt zu erklären, dass nach Entfernung des Organs ein PSA  Wert von 0.0 erreicht und gehalten werden kann, wenn auch anderswo im Körper (siehe a)) PSA gebildet wird?

Könnte  dies ein Beweis für die These sein, dass die PSA  Bildung eine Abwehrmaßnahme ist? (Kein Krebs  kein PSA).


h) Strahlentherapie

Die Krebszellen werden nicht direkt durch die Bestrahlung abgetötet, sondern in ihrer DNA geschädigt, sodass sie ihre Teilungsfähigkeit verlieren. Dadurch ist der reproduktive Zelltod vorbestimmt, jedoch kann die geschädigte Zelle noch einige Teilungszyklen (die abhängig vom Differenzierungsgrad unterschiedlich lange dauern) überleben, bevor sie endgültig abstirbt. So lange sondert sie auch PSA ab. 

Vorübergehende Anstiege (Bounce) treten häufig auf und sind vermutlich durch Entzündungsvorgänge zu erklären. 

Zitat Prof. Böcking:
Die Beschleunigung des Anstieges des PSA nach Bestrahlung ist nicht auf eine Tumorprogression zurückzuführen, sondern auf protrahierte (verzögerte) Zellnekrosen. In den bestrahlten Tumoren sterben die Zellen erst nach Monaten bis Jahren ab und dabei geben sie PSA frei.

Es ist nahe liegend, dass die sich verändernden Gewebestrukturen auch Produktion und Leckfaktor verändern. 


i) Hormonblockade

Prof. Bonkhoff weist darauf hin, dass der Androgenentzug im Prostatakarzinom ausgeprägte regressive Veränderungen bewirkt, die differentialdiagnostisch erhebliche Schwierigkeiten bereiten können Der Verlust der drüsigen Differenzierung führt zwangsläufig zu einem höheren GS. Die biologische und prognostische Bedeutung dieser scheinbaren Dedifferenzierung nach Androgenentzug ist unklar. Das Grading nach Gleason von hormonell therapierten Prostatakarzinomen hat jedenfalls keine prognostische Bedeutung und sollte nicht durchgeführt werden.

Es ist kaum vorstellbar, dass diese Veränderungen nicht auch Einfluss auf Produktion und Leckage  haben sollten.


k) Medikamente:

Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Präparaten (Medikamente und
Nahrungsergänzungsmittel), welche eine Absenkung des PSA  Wertes bewirken, bzw. einen weiteren Anstieg verzögern sollen.
Ob sie die Produktion oder den Leckfaktor beeinflussen, bleibt unklar.

Typische Vertreter sind Proscar und Avodart, welche als 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer die Umwandlung von Testosteron in das potentere Dihydrotestosteron hemmen. Sie verursachen einen Abfall des PSA  Wertes (die Angaben schwanken zwischen 30 und 50%), der jedoch lt. Herstellerangaben für die Diagnostik nicht relevant ist.


l) Metastasen:

Es gibt Aussagen, dass Metastasen kein PSA ausschütten, weil ihnen der drüsige Aufbau fehlt.
Kann dies sein? 
Falls ja, wie kommen dann 3- und 4stellige PSA  Werte zustande?

Sollte diese Aussage zutreffen, dann dürfte der PSA  Wert bei Metastasierung nach Entfernung des Muttertumors nicht mehr steigen!


Zusammenfassung:

Weltweit wird das prostataspezifische Antigen PSA als wichtiger Parameter für Diagnostik, Therapie und Therapiekontrolle bei Prostataerkrankungen eingesetzt und als Grundlage für Entscheidungen von teils weitreichender Konsequenz benutzt. Dies ist für alle Betroffenen Anlass, sich über Bedeutung und Zusammenhänge gründlich zu informieren.

Die Frage, welche Störfaktoren die Genauigkeit der Messungen beeinflussen können, erscheint deshalb von elementarer Bedeutung. Die Bewertung wird noch erschwert durch die Tatsache, dass es sich teilweise um hochsensible Regelkreise handelt, deren Werte sich nicht linear, sondern exponentiell entwickeln.



Der obige Text war bereits geschrieben, bevor ich den von Hutschi neu eingestellten Thread PSA Dynamics entdeckte. Dort geht es um höhere Mathematik, mit welcher ich mich überfordert fühle. 

Ich betrachte meine Gedanken im Vergleich dazu als das kleine EinmalEins und würde mich über eine lebhafte Diskussion (und die Korrektur von etwaigen Rechenfehlern!) freuen.

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Helmut!

Deine "wissenschaftliche" Aufarbeitung ist ja gut und schön, aber 

*Was soll das?*

Zur Erinnerung an Alle, die es nicht wissen:

PSA ist ein relativ ungenauer Prädiktor für PCa. Er gibt mittelbar einen Hinweis auf Verdacht auf PCa. Es wird das PSA im Blutserum gemessen. Eine Aussage über die Konzentration in den Drüsen ist nicht zielführend und steht in fast keiner Korrelation zum PSA im Blutserum. Es sagt nichts aus, wieviel PSA tatsächlich produziert wird und vor allem warum. Und da kannst du dir den Kopf zerbrechen, wie du willst, bei jedem Mann wird es ein eigenes, individuelles PSA-Profil geben. 




> PSA wird in ca 30 – 50 erbengroßen PSA – Drüsen innerhalb der Prostata gebildet und bei Ejakulation durch die PSA – Kanäle der Harnröhre zugeführt.


Du schreibst, dass 30-50 erbsengroße Drüsen das PSA produzieren. Ich habe noch nicht nachgerechnet, aber aus dem Gefühl heraus glaube ich nicht, dass 30-50 Erbsen in eine kastaniengroße Prostata passen.

Dann wirfst du Blutserum-Konzentration und Konzentration in den Drüsen durcheinander. In den Drüsen gibt es so gut wie kein Blut, daher ergibt sich eine sehr hohe Konzentration. Dr. Strum bezieht sich darauf, dass gutartiges Gewebe soviel PSA abgibt, dass sich eine mittlere Blutserum-Konzentration von 0,066 ng/ml ergibt. Aber Sex oder andere Betätigungen können diesen Wert schon um ein vielfaches verändern, ohne dass eine krakhafte Veränderung der Prostata vorliegt. Das Gleiche gilt für Medikamente, Lebensalter oder persönliche Disposition.

Der Gleason-Score ist eine "Moment-Aufnahme" und subjektiv von der Beurteilung des Pathologen abhängig. Da könnte dir Prof. Helpap einiges dazu sagen.




> Die Frage, welche Störfaktoren die Genauigkeit der Messungen beeinflussen können, erscheint deshalb von elementarer Bedeutung.


Jeder hat leider seine eigenen Störfaktoren. Daher ist der PSA nur als Hinweis zu Diagnose und Therapie brauchbar.

Leider ist die Medizin keine genaue Wissenschaft, wie z.B. die Ingenieur-Wissenschaft. 

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## LudwigS

> Du schreibst, dass 30-50 erbsengroße Drüsen das PSA produzieren. Ich habe noch nicht nachgerechnet, aber aus dem Gefühl heraus glaube ich nicht, dass 30-50 Erbsen in eine kastaniengroße Prostata passen.


Gefühl ist kein guter Mathematiker  :L&auml;cheln: 

In einen Kubikzentimeter passen volumenmässig 3 grössere Erbsen.
Und eine normale Prostata hat 20 cm³.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Ludwig,

ich habe es nachgerechnet. Du hast recht. Aber es würde nur gelten, wenn es fast keine Zwischenräume zwischen den Drüsen gäbe, was ich ehrlicherweise nicht weiß.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Helmut,

die erneute geballte obige Ladung von schon von Dir selbst ermittelten Fakten und die daraus resultierende Notwendigkeit einer ebenso gewünschten möglichst erschöpfenden Bearbeitung durch Deine sicher wie immer zahlreiche Leserschaft erfordert einen enormen Aufwand, wenn es auch nur ansatzweise von Nutzen sein soll. Du bedienst Dich z. B. des Wortes "variabel", das unter der Flagge veränderlich auch mutabel, veränderbar, wandelbar oder änderbar und unter der Auslegung schwankend dann auch für unbeständig und wechselhaft stehen kann. Mit solchen Spitzfindigkeiten möchte ich Dir aber nun zumindest heute nicht die Zeit des Mitlesens stehlen. Andererseits ist es schon erforderlich, wenn man sich irgendeiner Suchmaske bedient, den jeweiligen Begriff schon möglichst kurz und doch erkennbar zu präzisieren. Wenn Du nämlich z.B. das Wort PSA eingibst, bekommst Du auf Anhieb sehr viel Informationen zu einem bekannten französischen Auto-Konzern. Bevor ich mich nun in den nächsten Tagen daran mache, das eine oder andere von Dir angeschnittene Thema auf mögliche Antworten abzuklopfen, hier noch *diese* umfangreiche Dokumentation zum Prostataspezifischen Antigen, selbst wenn das hier fast alles schon geläufig ist.

*"Was wäre das Leben, hätten wir nicht den Mut, etwas zu riskieren?"*
(Vincent van Gogh)

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Helmut und Diskutanten,

entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich ablenke und mit folgenden Zitaten aus dem von Hutschi oben verlinkten Artikel aus Wikipedia auf einige Stilblüten aufmerksam mache, mit denen sich an der ernsthaften Auseinandersetzung mit der Thematik Interessierte auch herumschlagen müssen bzw dürfen, denn lustig ist es schon, oder?

"_Wer in Deutschland an Prostatakrebs stirbt, ist sogar drei Jahre älter als das durchschnittliche männliche Sterbealter. Weiter sind von den Männern über 50, die eines natürlichen Todes gestorben sind, ein Drittel nicht an Prostatakrebs verstorben, obwohl sie Prostatakrebs gehabt hatten. Männer ab ca. 70 Jahren sterben unter anderem mit Prostatakrebs, nicht an ihm_."

PCa als Life-Extension-Maßnahme? Würde man also mehr Männer mit Prostatakrebs nicht behandeln und einfach sterben lassen, würden diese laut Statistik wenigstenhs drei Jahre länger leben als ohne!!! Übrigens: Wie alt ist das "durchschnittliche männliche Sterbealter"?

Wie kann ein Komiker einen Satz wie folgenden denn überhaupt noch "toppen"?
_Männer ab ca. 70 Jahren sterben unter anderem mit Prostatakrebs, nicht an ihm._
Was will der Autor uns sagen? Männer sind grundsätzlich sterblich? Wer über 70 ist, stirbt nicht an PK? Nicht jeder hat PK?

Auch sehr gelungen folgende differenzierte Zusammenfassung der Folgen von Therapien, die laut Autor fast sicher eintreten:

_"Aber sie belegte auch, dass 48 Männer behandelt werden mussten, um ein Leben zu retten. Das macht jeweils 47 Männer, die mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Sexualleben mehr haben und sich nicht mehr weit von der nächsten Toilette entfernen können_".

Viel Spaß, aber vor allem ergiebigere Forschungsergebnisse wünscht
wassermann

@Hutschi: Der Beitrag richtet sich NICHT gegen deinen Link, also auch nicht gegen dich, sondern gegen solche Sätze. Der Beitrag enthält auch wertvolle Informationen. Gruß!

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Wassermann, schön, dass Du mal den Finger in eine Wunde gelegt hast, die Insidern schon länger bekannt ist, dass nämlich die Beiträge unter der Flagge von Wikipedia nicht immer ausreichend geprüft übernommen werden. Unser Forumsbenutzer ruggero könnte sich zu diesen gelegentlich vorkommenden Fehlleistungen hier einbringen. Zu Deiner Einlassung wegen des Sterbealters gab es oben in dem Link einen Unterlink bei Lebenserwartung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebenserwartung Jetzt würde ich mich aber trotz aller berechtigter Häme, selbst wenn diese nicht gegen mich gerichtet ist - warum auch ? - freuen, wenn auch von Dir, Wassermann, etwas, was zur Klärung einiger von Helmut aufgeworfener Fragen dienen könnte, hier publiziert werden würde.

P.S.: Wie mir eben einfällt, hat sich ruggero (Rüdiger) für viele Monate nach Übersee abgesetzt, d. h. er wird das hier nicht verfolgen.


*"Ein Optimist ist ein Mensch, der alles halb so schlimm oder doppelt so gut findet"* 
(Heinz Rühmann)

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Hutschi,




> Zu Deiner Einlassung wegen des Sterbealters gab es oben in dem Link einen Unterlink bei Lebenserwartung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebenserwartung


Was Lebenserwartung ist, weiß ich. Der Satz im Artikel ist sprachlich einfach Humbug.




> Jetzt würde ich mich aber trotz aller berechtigter Häme, selbst wenn diese nicht gegen mich gerichtet ist - warum auch ? - freuen, wenn auch von Dir, Wassermann, etwas, was zur Klärung einiger von Helmut aufgeworfener Fragen dienen könnte, hier publiziert werden würde


Leider sehe ich mich als medizinischer und naturwissenschaftlicher Laie absolut außer Stande, zu dem Thema etwas Substantielles zu "publizieren" und würde mir das auch nicht anmaßen. Ich habe auf ein medizinisches Fachbuch verwiesen, das im Medizinstudium oftmals als Grundlage zum PSA-Wissen verwendet wird, vielleicht schon etwas angestaubt nach 4 Jahren. Neueste Forschungsergebnisse findest du dort nicht. Viele weitere Links sind hier bereits eingebracht, was soll ich da noch rumgoogeln?!
Wenn ich einmal das Rentenalter erleben sollte, kümmere ich mich vielleicht auch um solche Fragen. Bis dahin belasse ich es dabei, zu versuchen, die Krankheit so weit zu verstehen, dass ich unter Einbeziehung vertrauenswürdiger Ärzte bewusst Entscheidungen zur Therapie, wenn sie wieder nötig werden, treffen kann. Ansonsten versuche ich lediglich Erfahrungen weiterzugeben und vielleicht Hinweise zu geben. 
Beiträge wie der vorige entstehen nur, wenn ich mich ärgere oder besonders amüsiere, dann bereue ich aber gleich wieder, meine Zeit und die der Leser vergeudet zu haben. Aber das tun viele andere ja auch. Ich plaudere ja sonst mit niemandem über PK.
Tut mir leid, wenn's nervt. Bin ja meistens ruhig.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Wassermann,




> Tut mir leid, wenn's nervt. Bin ja meistens ruhig


Du nervst überhaupt nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn es solche Einblendungen nicht gäbe, wäre der Sinn eines Forums nur zum Teil erfüllt. Das Forum lebt auch vom Widerspruch, vor allem dann, wenn er, wie von Dir hier beispielhaft demonstriert, dem Forum letztlich gut tut. Ich bin auch nur ein medizinischer Laie, der sich eben nur gezielt bemüht, für die eine oder andere unverständliche Passage eine Lösung bzw. klärende Antworten zu finden.

*"Das Gefährliche an Halbwahrheiten ist, dass immer die falsche Hälfte geglaubt wird"*
(Hans Krailsheimer)

----------


## Pinguin

*a propos Wikipedia*

Bei vielen Wikipedia-Dokumentationen findet man den Vermerk "bearbeiten". Es hat jeder grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit, einen bestehenden Eintrag zu verbessern oder zu ergänzen. Noch sehr lebhaft erinnere mich daran, dass vor dem gemeinsamen Besuch einer urologischen Praxis von 6 Forumsbenutzern zur Vornahme einer Biopsie per Aspirationsnadel und anschließender Befundung der DNA-Ploidie, von ruggero bemerkt wurde, dass zum Thema DNA-Zytometrie bei Wikipedia noch nichts geschrieben stand. Der von uns gemeinsam um einen entsprechenden Eintrag gebetene, uns allen bekannte Zyto-Pathologe, sorgte dann für entsprechende Hinweise. Da Wissenschaftler häufiger die Bezeichnung DNS anstatt DNA verwenden, gab es sogar dazu noch Rückfragen. Zur DNA-Zytometrie steht das jetzt bei Wikipedia.


"*Es ist traurig, eine Ausnahme zu sein. Aber noch viel trauriger ist es, keine zu sein"*
(Peter Altenberg)

----------


## helmut (i)

Mein zweiter Versuch, eine ernsthafte Diskussion über Unklarheiten im Zusammenhang mit PSA in Gang zu bringen, scheitert offensichtlich noch kläglicher als der erste. 

Ich dachte eigentlich, dies sei ein Thema von höchster Wichtigkeit für alle Männer mit PK. Aber ich scheine mich getäuscht zu haben; man gibt sich offensichtlich mit dem Status quo zufrieden.

Hinweise zum Googeln und Links sind zu wenig.

*Ich hatte eigene Meinungen, eigene Gedanken, Anregungen und Erfahrungen, auch Korrekturen und Kritik erwartet.*

Aber es kam so gut wie kein einziger konkreter Bezug zu meinen Fragen.
Die wenigen Antworten sind völlig abgedriftet und auf Plauderecken  Niveau abgesunken.

Immer deutlicher wird mir verständlich, warum sich eine ganze Reihe von Männern, die etwas zu sagen haben und dies früher in Form von ausführlichen Analysen und Berichten auch getan haben, aus diesem Forum zurückgezogen hat. Zunehmend findet hier eine anderen Form der Kommunikation statt: Schnell, kurz, bruchstückhaft, ein Symbol der heutigen Zeit. Dies mag im Einzelfall ausreichend sein, aber Zusammenhänge bleiben auf der Strecke. 

Vermutlich hängt es damit zusammen, dass einfach eine neue Generation nachrückt. 

Als Gegensatz fällt die Vielschreiberei auf, vermutlich ein Relikt aus alten Zeiten.
Sie erfolgt meist kultiviert, teils unterhaltsam; aber als Selbstzweck mit dem Drang,  omnipräsent zu sein, bleibt sie meist an der Oberfläche.

Dieses Forum ist nach wie vor gut, aber es war schon besser.

Helmut

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Helmut, ganz spontan! Deine Enttäuschung kann ich nachvollziehen. Trotzdem tust Du nicht nur dem Forum unrecht, sondern auch den zahlreichen aktiven Schreibern. Sicher ändert sich die Benutzerschaft ständig und an neue Gesichter, sprich Namen, muss man sich gewöhnen. Es werden auch Prioritäten schneller erkannt, und die heutigen Forurmsbenutzer verfügen alle über das Spielzeug PC, sonst könnten Sie hier nicht agieren oder reagieren. PSA, so wie Du das gern auseinanderklabüstert gehabt hättest, ist eben doch kein abendfüllendes Thema, und zwar nicht zuletzt, weil seine wirkliche Aussagefähigkeit nur begrenzt ist. Nimm es also auf die leichte Schulter und freue Dich morgen über unsere Jungs, wenn die den Gauchos mal tüchtig einheizen.

P.S.: Ich werde trotzdem versuchen, neben wenig eigener Meinung zum in Rede stehenden Themenkomplex noch ein paar ergiebigere Links  aufzuspüren und hier noch einzustellen.

*"Die meisten Menschen geben ihre Laster erst dann auf, wenn sie ihnen Beschwerden bereiten"*
(William Somerset Maugham)

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Helmut,

um Entstehung der inkretorischen und sekretorischen Zusammenhänge in der Prostata zu verstehen, fehlt es uns an humanbiologischen Vorkenntnissen. Es wird Dir/uns nicht helfen, wenn ich physiologisch/anatomische Bilder entwerfe, von denen ich glaube, dass sie schlüssig sind ohne sie beweisen zu können. Ich denke, dass so gut wie alle Mitglieder des Forums mit der Fragestellung überfordert sind.

Eins kann ich evtl. beitragen: 
Prostatadrüsen sind keine PSA-Drüsen. PSA ist nur einer von vielen Stoffen/Enzymen/Eiweiskörpern, welche in diesen Drüsen produziert werden. Das jewels unterschiedliche Drüsenepithel erfüllt dabei spezielle Aufgaben.
Man kann sich auch nicht vorstellen, dass feine Kanäle für die Leckage des PSA in die Blutbahn vorhanden sind, sondern die Zellmembran durch entzündliche Veränderungen durchlässiger wird. 

Wenn wir Halbwissenden ohne Unterstützung von Fachleuten versuchen zu recherchieren, bleiben die Ergebnisse fehlerhaft und führen nur zu noch mehr Verwirrung!
Es liegt also nicht am Altersdurchschnitt des Forums oder mangelndem Willen sich an dem Thema zu beteiligen. Auch ich würde gerne mehr beitragen, jedoch mir fehlt das Wissen!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Detlev vK

*Die Diskussion sollte weiter gehen!*

Hallo Helmut, 

Deine Enttäuschung kann ich gut vestehen. Auch ich wünschte mir in Bezug  auf meine Diagnose und auf eine verlässliche Therapie mehr Klarheit.  Aber es scheint sie nicht zu geben. Insofern stimme ich Heribert zu,  dass wir bezüglich der biochemischen Zusammenhänge zum Beispiel für das  PSA, aber auch für andere Dinge, einfach auf Experten angewiesen sind.  Und uns nicht anderes übrig bleibt, uns anhand derer Publikationen  halbwegs schlau zu machen. Und über zum Teil kontroverse Diskussionen,  deren Sinnhaftigkeit ich nicht in Abrede stellen möchte, dann zu einer  eigenen Meinung zu kommen. Insofern bleibt als globale Antwort zu Deinem  Thread zunächst nur ein lapidares "Nicht viel". Zunächst, denn ...  (siehe weiter unten)

Und ich stimme Dir, Helmut, zum  Teil leider zu: an manchen Stellen  lässt die Sachlichkeit zu Gunsten einer übertriebenen Selbstdarstellung  zu wünschen übrig, und, grundsätzlich: man kann Argumenten nicht durch  ständige Wiederholung ein höheres Gewicht verleihen.

Nicht desto trotz wünsche ich mir, dass die laienhafte Meinungsbildung  über PSA, angeregt durch Deine Verständnisfragen, hier im Forum durchaus  weiter diskutiert wird. 
Auch wenn Heriberts letzte Einlassung in berechtigter Weise unsere  Grenzen in der Disussionsfähigkeit aufzeigt, ist der Mechanismus an sich  nicht schlecht: Irgendwann ergibt sich ja vielleicht eine wissende  Antwort. 
Mich selber interessiert dieses Thema seit Deiner Eröffnung, und  insofern möchte ich auch etwas dazu beitragen, als Laie: meine  bisherigen Recherchen haben dazu folgendes ergeben (es handelt sich um  meine persönliche Meinungsbildung, sie erhebt keinen Anspruch auf  absolute Richtigkeit):

Zunächst:
HIer (http://www.diss.fu-berlin.de/diss/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/FUDISS_derivate_000000007005/dissertationonline.pdf?hosts=)  habe ich eine aktuelle Dissertation (März 2010) gefunden, die sich im  ersten Teil mit der Biochemie und der molekularen Form des PSA  beschäftigt. Ist ganz interessant und ich komme an anderer Stelle darauf  zurück.

Im folgenden versuche ich meine Meinung zu einigen Deiner Punkte, sofern  durch Recherchen belegbar, zu äußern:




> a) PSA  Produktion beim gesunden Mann:


Bei dem von  Dir zitierten Wert von 0,066 ng/ml handelt es sich, wie an anderer  Stelle im Thread schon angemerkt, um die Blut-Serum-Konzentration  (Gesamt-PSA). Es gibt keinen HInweis darauf, welcher Konzentration es im  Drüsengewebe entspricht. Dass es sich um einen "Normwert" handelt, belegt auch diese Tabelle. Es gibt eine Altersabhängigkeit, einen Zusammenhang zur Höhe des Testosteronwertes (Korrelation) konnte ich nicht finden, allerdings ist klar, dass der Testosteronentzug bei den hormonsensiblen Zellen im Drüsengewebe auch für einen PSA-Abfall verantwortlich ist (der Zusammenhang zwischen PCa-Wachstum und Hormonentzug führt ja schließlich zur ADT als eine der Behandlungsmöglichkeiten, der Nachweis der Wirksamkeit wird über die PSA-Messung realisiert).




> Die Konzentration soll bei einer Größenordnung von 1 Million  ng/ml  liegen.
> Dies wäre etwa das 250.000fache eines normalen PSA   Wertes!


Genau dieser Bezug zum Serumwert darf nicht gemacht  werden!!!
Wenn die Größenordnung stimmt, wissen wir nur, wie viel PSA eine  Prostatadrüse produziert, wenn eine Ejakulation im Spiel ist. In obiger Dissertation wird sogar von einen Faktor von 1 Million gsprochen. Das dann der PSA-Serum-Spiegel höher ist, ist auch bekannt, ein guter Urologe wird vor der PSA-Bestimmung nach diesem Zusammenhang fragen, wie auch nach anderen Manipulationen. Eine Diskussion in dieser Richtung wird uns kaum weiter bringen.

Meines Erachtens ist es ganz wichtig klar zu stellen, dass die PSA-Messung innerhalb der Vorsorge den Kriterien unterworfen wird, wie sie auch in den S3-Leitlinien zu diesem Thema formuliert sind. Insofern bekommt der PSA-Wert in diesem Zusammenhang seine Bedeutung nur in ganz spezieller Weise, andere Interpretationen führen zu Unverständnis. Anders sieht es allerdings im PCa-Behandlungsfall aus, dazu später mehr.




> Ist es zutreffend, dass PSA auch in den periurethralen Drüsen und im  Brustgewebe produziert wird?


Dies ist richtig. Die oben angeführte Dissertation gibt es wie folgt wieder:
"_Das PSA konnte im endoplasmatischen Retikulum, in den Sekretgranula und den luminalen Zelloberflächen der Prostata nachgewiesen werden (15). Allerdings kommt PSA in sehr geringen Mengen auch in anderen Geweben vor, beispielsweise in Paraurethraldrüsen, der Brustdrüse, der Schilddrüse sowie in Speicheldrüsen, Lungen, Hoden und Uterus (20)._" (in: Die -2proPSA-Bestimmung in der Prostatakarzinomdiagnostik und PSAMethodenvergleich nach Kalibrierung mit unterschiedlichen Referenzmaterialien, Dissertation von Anna-Maria Kahrs, Berlin 2010, Seite 7). 
Nur so läßt sich im Übrigen erklären, dass im Rezidiv-Fall ein wieder deutlich höherer PSA-Wert messen lässt, ich hatte an einer Stelle im Forum ein Profil gesehen, wo der PSA nach RPE unter Rezidiv auf über 36 ng/ml gestiegen war (welches ist mir leider nicht mehr präsent).




> c) Erhöhte PSA  Produktion bei Prostatakrebs:
> 
> Ein Gramm gutartig wucherndes Prostatagewebe erhöht den PSA  Wert um  0.3 ng/ml, 
> ein Gramm bösartiges Prostatagewebe dagegen um 3.5 ng/ml.
> 
> Sind Krebszellen imstande, selbst PSA zu produzieren? 
> Falls ja, welchen Sinn hat dies?
> Wiederum gilt: Die Erhöhung der Produktion muss ein Mehrfaches betragen.
> 
> ...


Ich stimme Dir zu, da ich es an anderer Stelle auch schon gelesen habe. Ob es wirklich belegt ist, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Eine Tumorzelle in der Prostata ist zunächst einmal eine Prostata-Drüsen-Zelle. Warum sollte sie kein PSA mehr produzieren, wenn sie es vorher gemacht hat?. Die Frage ist, ob sie dies vermehrt macht. Da weiß ich keine Antwort drauf.
Auch Prof. Douwes Aussage ist logisch. Sehr hohe PSA-Werte lassen sich auf jeden Fall so erklären, die alleinige "Leckage-Theorie" passt irgendwie nicht bei Werten jenseit von 1000 ng/ml. (würde bedeuten bei 3,5 ng/ml für 1 g krankhaftes Gewebe, dass eine Prostata mit PCa bei diesem Wert ungefähr 285 g wiegen würde?? Ich hatte bei Diagnose einen PSA von 283 ng/ml = 80 g Prostata bei 47 ccm ???).

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch auf einen anderen Umstand aufmerksam machen. Ein deutlich höherer PSA-Wert (jenseits von 100 ng/ml) liefert einen signifikanten Hinweis auf eine Metastasierung. Könnte bedeuten, dass auch das metastasierte Gewebe in irgeneiner Form die PSA-Produktion anregt (Botenstoff ??? - hier wäre es jetzt wirklich interessant, was ein Biochemiker dazu sagen würde).




> Dr. Strum benutzt den unter a) erwähnten Wert von 0.066 ng/ml für  gutartiges Gewebe, 
> um unter Zugrundelegung des Prostatavolumens, des Gleason Scores und des  PSA  Wertes das Tumorvolumen zu bestimmen.
> 
> Gibt es hier nicht ebenfalls deutliche individuelle Unterschiede?


Die muss es auf jeden Fall geben! Außerdem bezweifele ich ab einer gewissen Höhe des PSA-Wertes die Richtigkeit dieser Formel, zumindest müsste es irgendwelche Rahmenbedingungen geben, die ich aber nicht kenne. Ansonsten passt da etwas nicht. Hier ist die Berechnung genau beschrieben. 
Demnach kommt bei mir (Ausgangs PSA = 283, Prostatagröße bei Diagnose = 47 ccm, Gleason 7 (3+4), alle 10 Stanzen positiv => gewichteter Gleason = 3,5 folgende Berechnung heraus: 47 ccm * 0,066 = 3,102 gutartiger PSA. 
Weiter: 283 - 3,102 = 279 böser PSA (Nachkommastellen vernachlässige ich großzügig). 
Weiter: gewichteter Gleason = 3 => 279 / 3 = *93 ccm* Tumorgewebe. 
Damit wäre ich eine medizinische Sensation, hätte quasi ein schwarzes Tumor-Loch in meiner Prostata (Schwarze Löcher haben bekanntlich ja eine ungeheure Schwerkraft, die es so ermöglicht, 93 ccm Tumorgewebe in 47 ccm Prostatagewebe zu pressen). Verzeih bitte meinen Sarkasmus, aber sollte Dr. Strum von dieser Berechnung ohne weitere Einschränkungen überzeugt sein, simmt etwas grundsätzliches mit ihm nicht. Ich frage mich allerdings, bin ich jetzt der erste, dem das auffällt?




> d) Absonderung in die Blutbahn:
> 
> Erfolgt die Absonderung in die Blutbahn durch Diffusion oder durch  feinste Kanäle?


Dies läßt sich auch in obiger Dissertation nachlesen: "_Das von den Epithelzellen synthetisierte PSA wird per Exozytose ins Lumen der Drüse abgegeben und gelangt nur zu einem sehr geringen Anteil in den systemischen Kreislauf. Es dient im Seminalplasma der Verflüssigung des Samens nach der Ejakulation durch Proteolyse der gebildenden Proteine Fibronektin und Semenogelin I und II (22). Die Konzentration des PSA im Sperma liegt bei 0,5-3 g/l, wohingegen die Konzentration im Serum gesunder Männer weniger als 4 μg/l beträgt (22). Damit ist die Serumkonzentration des PSA normalerweise etwa eine Million Mal geringer als in der Samenflüssigkeit. Der PSA-Grenzwert von 4 μg/l wird in der urologischen Praxis als die Referenzgrenze betrachtet, bei deren Überschreitung weitere Diagnostik notwendig ist (23).
Durch die Zerstörung der Basalmembran der Epithelzellen der Prostata kann es zum exzessiven Ausstoß von PSA ins Blut kommen. Diese Zerstörung kann auf unterschiedlichste Weise begründet sein: sowohl durch mechanische Manipulation als auch durch das ungehemmte Wachstum von Tumorgewebe, aber auch durch schlichtes Größenwachstum wie bei der BPH (19).
Im hyperplastisc__hen und gesunden Gewebe gelangt das PSA du__rch schmale interzelluläre Zwischenräume_ _über die Extrazellularflüssigkeit ins Serum (25). Im Karzinomgewebe sind sowohl Aufbau und Polarisation der Epithelzelle wie auch die Sekretionswege gestört. Es ist zwar noch nicht geklärt, wie genau der Übertritt von PSA in den Blutkreislauf vonstatten geht, jedoch konnte erwiesen werden, dass durch die zerstörte Matrix beim PCa-Patienten das PSA im Serum in wesentlich
höherer Konzentration auftreten kann als beim Gesunden (24)._" (ebenda, Seite 8)
Für mich bedeutet dies: im gesunden Gewebe sind es "feinste Kanälchen", im kranken Gewebe dann noch etwas anderes (zerstörte Membranen?). Übrigens: die gemessene Konzentration bezog sich auf das Sperma, nicht auf das Drüsengewebe. Bleibt die schon von Dir gestellte Frage, auf die ich auch keine richtige Antwort weiß, frei nach Loriot: Wo laufen sie denn?. Ein logischer Aspekt kann sein: Aufgrund der Erhöhung zum Beispiel nach sexueller Betätigung wird die zusätzliche Produktion auch erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt angeregt, vermehrtes PSA in den Drüsen, vermehrte Abgabe über die "Leckage", höherer Wert im Serum-Spiegel. Ohne sexualle Aktivität normaler Wert im Serum-Spiegel. Spricht gegen die Vorratshaltung.




> Es handelt sich in jedem Fall um ein geschlossenes System, sodass eine  Absonderung vermutlich erst dann einsetzt, wenn eine 100%ige Sättigung  der Drüsen erreicht ist.


Nach meine Auffassung ist dies nicht richtig. Der Übergang von PSA ins Serum ist biologisch einfach da (siehe oben) und nicht von einer Sättigungsgrenze abhängig. 




> Wie unter a) erwähnt, handelt es sich hierbei offensichtlich um große  Mengen.
> Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist ein karzinombedingter Anstieg der PSA   Menge nicht nachweisbar.


Das habe ich nicht verstanden!?




> ) Gleason Score:
> 
> Dr. Strum:
> Paradoxerweise findet sich bei einem GS von 8  10 eine geringere PSA   Leckage aus der Tumorzelle in das Serum. Dies kann zur Folge haben,  dass ein niedriger Serum-PSA-Spiegel gemessen wird, obwohl ein großes  Tumorvolumen vorliegt.
> 
> Wie kann dieser Sachverhalt erklärt werden?
> Ist es denkbar, dass die vermutete Abwehr  Reaktion durch einen  besonders aggressiven Tumor überfordert wird?


Dies dürfte ein ganz großes Rätsel sein, dass es noch zu erforschen gilt. 
Hier stellen sich gleich zwei Sachverhalte paradox dar: 1. die "Leckage" sollte bei einem aggressiven Tumor eigentlich größer sein, da mehr an der Zelle verändert ist. Schon eine nicht erhöhte PSA-Produktion müsste den Serum-Spiegel also erhöhen. 2. Unter der Annahme, das PSA als Abwehrreaktion produziert wird, müsste über den erhöhten Wert auch mehr ins Serum übergehen. 
Wenn also genau dies nicht eintritt, könnte es auch bedeuten, dass bei einem aggressiven Tumor (kenntlich durch den hohen Gleason) möglicher Weise (individuell bestimmt) sich auch _die "schmalen interzellulären Zwischenräume_" so verändern, dass sie nicht mehr so durchlässig sind. Aber das ist nur eine Spekulation von mir.




> f) Biopsie:
> 
> Durch die Probenentnahme entstehen Verletzungen, welche die  Gewebestruktur verändern und somit auch Einfluss auf die PSA   Absonderung in die Blutbahn haben sollten.
> 
> Auch wenn diese Stichkanäle im Lauf der Zeit wieder verheilen, ist es  kaum vorstellbar, dass eine durch eine Sättigungsbiopsie traktierte  Prostata keinen veränderten Leckfaktor aufweist.


Die Relevanz dieser Fragestellung verstehe ich im Zusammenhang mit der PSA-Problematik nicht ganz.
Die Reihenfolge ist doch: PSA-Messung (evtl. noch weitere => Anstieg etc) => Verdacht auf PCa => dann Biopsie. Die Gewebeanalyse ergibt dann eine Diagnose!
Wenn Deine Aussage stimmen sollte, ist doch jede weitere PSA-Kontrolle nach negativer Biopsie unter einem völlig anderen Licht zu betrachten? Wie würde sich dann ein wieder niedriger PSA-Wert bei einer Kontrolluntersuchung nach Biopsie erklären? Soll ja vorkommen.




> h) Strahlentherapie


Hier bin ich völlig überfragt. Für mich ist es aber logisch, das bestrahltes Gewebe weniger PSA produziert, sofern damit die Tumorzellen zerstört werden.




> i) Hormonblockade
> 
> Prof. Bonkhoff weist darauf hin, dass der Androgenentzug im  Prostatakarzinom ausgeprägte regressive Veränderungen bewirkt, die  differentialdiagnostisch erhebliche Schwierigkeiten bereiten können Der  Verlust der drüsigen Differenzierung führt zwangsläufig zu einem höheren  GS. Die biologische und prognostische Bedeutung dieser scheinbaren  Dedifferenzierung nach Androgenentzug ist unklar. Das Grading nach  Gleason von hormonell therapierten Prostatakarzinomen hat jedenfalls  keine prognostische Bedeutung und sollte nicht durchgeführt werden.
> 
> Es ist kaum vorstellbar, dass diese Veränderungen nicht auch Einfluss  auf Produktion und Leckage  haben sollten.


Ich beziehe diese Aussage zunächst auf einen lokal beschränkten, nicht metastasierten PCa. Auch hier ist es für mich logisch, dass die durch Hormontherapie bedingten Veränderungen einen Einfluss auf die Produktion haben, insbesondere dann, wenn das PSA als Verteidigungsmechnismus produziert wird. Laienhaft: durch den Testosteronentzug (welche der drei möglichen Arten LHRH/GNRH oder Rezeptor-Blocker oder 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer ist, glaube ich, nicht so wichtig) wird das Tumorwachstum gestoppt, die Abwehrreaktion kann eingestellt werden. Darüber hinaus vermute ich, dass das Testosteron selbst einen Einfluss auf die PSA-Produktion an sich hat (vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine Studie, die belegt, dass bei gesunden Männern der PSA-Wert mit dem Testosteronwert korreliert).




> l) Metastasen:
> 
> Es gibt Aussagen, dass Metastasen kein PSA ausschütten, weil ihnen der  drüsige Aufbau fehlt.
> Kann dies sein? 
> Falls ja, wie kommen dann 3- und 4stellige PSA  Werte zustande?
> 
> Sollte diese Aussage zutreffen, dann dürfte der PSA  Wert bei  Metastasierung nach Entfernung des Muttertumors nicht mehr steigen!


Meine feste Meinung dazu: 
Erste Aussage: NEIN. Es gibt im Forum genügend Beispiele für Rezidivbildung nach RPE mit Metastasenbildung, wo auch der PSA kontinuierlich steigt, auf Werte, die mit dem Volumen des Rezidivs (Restgewebe) nicht erklärbar sind. Leider bleiben zurzeit nur Vermutungen, warum NEIN richtig ist.
Zweite Aussage: Unter der Bedingung NEIN ist die Kausalität nicht mehr da.


Abschließend, lieber Helmut:
Ich war gezwungen, an vielen Stellen Vermutungen oder Spekulationen zu äußern. Weil es einfach keine gesicherten Ergebnisse gibt. Ich bin auch gespannt, wie andere Forumsteilnehmer dies sehen (oder sogar wissen). Wichtig wäre, wenn wir Patienten mit den obigen Ungereimtheiten unsere Ärzte wesentlich mehr "löchern", damit auch mehr Erkenntnisse gewonnen werden. 

Und damit zu Deiner Schlussaussage.
Der PSA-Test hat schon irgendwie seinen Stellenwert in der Diagnostik, aber es muss vor allem von den behandelnden Urologen sehr viel differenzierter betrachtet werden, damit den Patienten kein unnötiger Schaden (Überdiagnostik) entsteht. Und das Gesundheitswesen in den Kosten nicht explodiert, weil sofort eine Biopsie veranlasst wird.

In der Früherkennung ist er nur ein Faktor unter vielen, wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben wurde. Er kann einen ersten Hinweis geben, um weitere Diagnostik zu veranlassen oder den Verlauf sensibel zu beobachten, oder ihn zu ignorieren. Diese Einordnung bedarf allerdings höchster Präzision von allen Beteiligten, besonders der behandelnden Ärzte!!! Hier gilt es, eine ganz besondere Sensibilität beim Patienten zu entwickeln, damit auf der einen Seite Panik vermieden wird, aber auf der anderen Seite auch eine Eigenverantwort entwickelt wird. Und im Forum sollten wir uns dazu wirklich nur sachlich äußern.

In der Verlaufskontrolle nach RPE oder bei bereits bestehender Therapie sieht dies ganz anders aus. Die regelmäßige Kontrolle des PSA-Wertes ist ein einfaches und probates Mittel (für mich das Mittel der ersten Wahl), rechtzeitig weitergehende Therapieentscheidungen zu treffen.
Es gibt immer eine gewisse Individualität, so dass niemals direkt von sich auf andere geschlossen werden kann. Auch das solten wir hier im Forum viel deutlicher dokumentieren, um "Neubetroffenen" wirklich Anhaltspunkte für ihre Orientierung geben zu können.

Allerding bleibt: Solange keine weiteren signifikanten Ergebnisse zum PSA und seiner Biochemie vorliegen, sollten wir in den Aussagen klar zwischen "Vermutungen" und "gesicherten Erkenntnissen" unterscheiden. Und da bleibt zunächst einmal nur, dass der PSA-Wert ein Tumormarker sein kann, unter bestimmten Bedingungen, in Abhängigkeit von anderen Faktoren. Ich persönlich finde es nicht störend, wenn ich auf eine konkrete Frage nur Vermutungen als Antwort bekomme (in Ermangelung gesicherter Erkenntnisse). Nur muss deutlich werden, das es halt nur Vermutungen sind. Die Interpretation muss eh jeder für sich vornehen.

Alles Gute

Detlev

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Interessierte,

um die PSA-Produktion zu verstehen müssen erst die unterschiedlichen biochemischen Mechanismen des Drüsenepithels erkannt werden. - siehe hier... Unter anderem wird dort auch die Struktur von Prostatazellen beschrieben.




> *Apokrine Extrusion*
> Diese Form der Extrusion findet sich z.B. in der Mamma lactans, der Prostata und den Duftdrüsen. Dabei sammelt sich das Sekret unter der apikalen Membran. Ist genug Sekret vorhanden, schnürt sich ein ganzer Teil der Zellmembran ab. Befinden sich zufällig noch Zellorganellen in diesem Bereich, werden diese ebenfalls mit abgeschnürt. Ist diese große Blase abgegeben, löst sich die sie umgebende Zellmembran auf und das Sekret wird abgegeben. Die Zelle muss das Stück Membran, das ihr anschließend fehlt, wieder neu bilden. Es kann vorkommen, dass vor der Sekretion hochprismatische Zellen nach der Sekretion nur noch ein kubisches Aussehen haben. Lichtmikroskopisch weist eine immer weiter fortschreitende Ausbuchtung der apikalen Zellmembran auf diesen Vorgang hin. Dieser Extrusionsmechanismus ist für die Zelle bedeutend aufwendiger als der der merokrinen Extrusion, weil das Membranstück, das bei der Extrusion mit verloren geht, wieder neu synthetisiert werden muss, was bei der ekkrinen Extrusion nicht nötig ist, da keine Membran mit ausgeschleust wird.


Weiter ist es erforderlich, die Prostata-Zellstrukturen einer gesunden Zelle mit denen von benignen und malignen Zellen zu vergleichen. Daraus ergeben sich Antworten, wie PSA über die sekretorischen Ausführungsgänge in das Sperma gelangt, aber auch über die Zellmembranen der Basalzellen in Lymph- und Blutbahn gelangt.

Die Mehrproduktion von PSA geschieht, wie bei vielen anderen sekretorischen Drüsen durch Botenstoffe, die ähnlich der Beeinflussung der Schwellkörper oder sogar durch den gleichen Botenstoff stattfindet.

Ich sehe außerdem einen sehr engen Zusammenhang zwischen der Qualität der Zellmembran und der infundierten Menge des PSA in die Blutbahn. Wie sollte es sonst bei der benignen Hyperplasie möglich sein, dass nach Ausheilen des entzündlichen Vorgangs und einer regenerativen Phase das Serum-PSA sich wieder normalisiert.
Bei der PCa-Zelle bleibt die Membran dauerhaft geschädigt oder löst sich vollständig auf. Eine Regeneration findet nicht mehr statt.

Wie Detlev schon statiert, auch das hier geschriebene begründet sich nicht auf Fakten, sondern entspringt meinem Halbwissen humanbiologischer Vorgänge.
Von großem Vorteil könnte hier das Wissen eines Studiosus der Humanmedizin helfen die Klippen der Unwissenheit evident zu umschiffen :Blinzeln: 


Gruß Heribert

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Detlev und Heribert!

Danke für Eure Stellungnahmen.
Ich freue mich, dass meine laienhaften Fragen (und meine Hartnäckigkeit) doch noch etwas bewirken! 

Auch wenn unser Verständnis immer Grenzen haben wird, sollten wir nicht aufhören in dem Bestreben, diesen näher zu kommen. Schon der Austausch von Gedanken und Vermutungen kann eigene Vorstellungen fördern oder korrigieren, das Sammeln von Details an gesicherten Erkenntnissen die eigenen Bruchstücke ergänzen.

Lasst uns an diesem Mosaik weiter arbeiten, wenn WM und die sommerlichen Temperaturen dies wieder erlauben!

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Detlev und Heribert!
> 
> Danke für Eure Stellungnahmen.
> Ich freue mich, dass meine laienhaften Fragen (und meine Hartnäckigkeit) doch noch etwas bewirken! 
> 
> Auch wenn unser Verständnis immer Grenzen haben wird, sollten wir nicht aufhören in dem Bestreben, diesen näher zu kommen. Schon der Austausch von Gedanken und Vermutungen kann eigene Vorstellungen fördern oder korrigieren, das Sammeln von Details an gesicherten Erkenntnissen die eigenen Bruchstücke ergänzen.
> 
> Lasst uns an diesem Mosaik weiter arbeiten, wenn WM und die sommerlichen Temperaturen dies wieder erlauben!
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut,

du bekommst weitere Beiträge, mit Sicherheit. Vielleicht haben wir viele Fußballfans unter den Schreibern.
Ich persönlich bin im Moment beruflich voll ausgebucht (wichtige internationale Fortbildungen). Aber mich beschäftigt das Thema auch vom ersten Tag an.
Jetzt noch diese völiig desaströsen Platzhirschmeldungen in einem anderen Thread: einfach nur erbärmlich, anstatt die Energie in die Sache zu investieren.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> du bekommst weitere Beiträge, mit Sicherheit. Vielleicht haben wir viele Fußballfans unter den Schreibern.
> Ich persönlich bin im Moment beruflich voll ausgebucht (wichtige internationale Fortbildungen). Aber mich beschäftigt das Thema auch vom ersten Tag an.
> Jetzt noch diese völiig desaströsen Platzhirschmeldungen in einem anderen Thread: einfach nur erbärmlich, anstatt die Energie in die Sache zu investieren.


 Hier ist mein Beitrag zu diesem hochinteressanten Thread , aus dem ich als absoluter medizinischer Laie nur entnehmen kann : Der PSA - Wert ist wie eine Diva, man weiß nie so recht, woran man bei ihm wirklich ist ! :-)
Viele Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Helmut (i),

Ich bin zur Zeit in einer *Reha-Maßnahme*.
Mein mich dort betreuender Arzt wird von mir mit vielen Deiner Fragen konfrontiert.
Der Arzt ist selbst von der Krankheit betroffen.
Ich werde berichten.

Grüße zur Zeit aus dem Nordchwarzwald.

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Frank!

Ich freue mich, dass Du weiter "am Ball" bleibst. Auch ich möchte das Thema noch fortsetzen, wenn die sommerlichen Temperaturen wieder einen etwas kühleren Kopf zulassen.
Für Deine Reha wünsche ich Dir vollen Erfolg!
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Helmut,


Mein mich betreuender Onkologe hat mir auf meine ersten Fragen folgende Antworten gegeben:Von Zahlen wie 0,066 ng/ml PSA bei gutartigem Prostatagewebe oder die Erhöhungswerte wie 0,3 bei gutartig wucherndem und 3,5 bei bösartig wucherndem Prostatagewebe pro gramm hält er gar nichts. "das sind Schätzungen von amerikanischen Kollegen, die natürlich nicht bewiesen sind und von so vielen Variablen abhängen... Es gibt natürlich auch erhebliche Unterschiede in Bezug auf Alter und..." Er würde mit solchen Werten nicht rechnen!Allerdings sieht er den PSA-Wert im Serum überhaupt nicht in Abhängigkeit vom Testosteronwert!?Höherer PSA-Wert bei Prostatitis ist keine Abwehrreaktion. Sondern die entzündeten Zellen lassen einfach mehr PSA in die Blutbahn übertreten, bis sie sich durch medikamentöse Behandlung wieder regeneriert haben.Krebszellen sind in der Lage, selbst PSA zu produzieren. Auch die Metastasen produzieren PSA. Warum? Das weis bis heute niemnd."Das PSA ist so unnütz wie ein Kropf. Es ist nur ein Enzym, davon haben wir hunderte im Körper, und wir haben 25 Millarden Zellen, und alles geht über die Blutbahn, die ist die Autobahn des Körpers...das hatte dann keinen Sinn mehr, er referierte, ich kam nicht mehr mit, wir waren schon bei Erbanlagen, Klonen...

Vielleicht möchtest du nochmals ein paar Fragen ganz speziell formulieren, die ich ihm stellen kann. Ich mache einen neuen Versuch - denn er müßte ja mehr Fachmann sein, als wir alle zusammen.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Frank,

mir scheint Dein Arzt in der AHB hat nicht mehr Wissen über die biophysiologische Entstehung und Verbreitung des PSA, wie wir uns in vielen Schriften angelesen haben. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen über ihn mehr zu erfahren, weil in diese Materie während des Studiums nicht viel tiefer eingestiegen wird. Dazu müsste er schon in Universitäts-Instituten wissenschaftlich auf dem Gebiet tätig gewesen sein.

Was glaubst Du, warum sich auf meine Aufforderung, sich an der Diskussion zu beteiligen kein Arzt gemeldet hat? Nach dem Physikum ist in aller Regel die anatomische, physiologische und biochemische Ausbildung über die Funktion des menschlichen Körpers beendet. Danach beginnen intensiv die praktischen Tätigkeiten eines Arztes, wenn er nicht die rein wissenschaftliche Schiene betritt.

zu 1. Hat er nur seine Meinung geäußert oder wie kann er das belegen?

zu 2. Das ist sicher nur seine Vermutung!

zu 3. Das habe ich bereits aus meinen Unterlagen über die sog. PSA-Leckage herausgefunden. Das ist aber nicht nur bei den prostatischen Zellen so. Deshalb schlug ich vor viel intensiver den Zellaufbau von Drüsenzellen zu studieren um zu erkennen warum bei entzündeten bzw. karzinösen Zellen sich die Membran verändert und solche Leckagen zulässt.

zu 4. Hier sehe ich, nach allem was ich gelesen habe, eine sehr enge Verbindung zu den Prostata-Stammzellen, die sich zu Krebsstammzellen umentwickelt haben.

zu 5. Diese Antwort ist so unnütz wie ein Kropf. PSA ist ein Enzym, so nötig wie alle Enzyme die im Zusammenspiel des Stoffwechsels stehen. 
So eine unbefriedigende Antwort, wenn es genau so gesagt wurde, habe ich noch nicht von einem Arzt gehört.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein weiteres Nachfragen ergiebiger verläuft.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Heribert,
zu deinen Fragen:



> zu 1. Hat er nur seine Meinung geäußert oder wie kann er das belegen?
> 
> zu 2. Das ist sicher nur seine Vermutung!
> 
> zu 3. Das habe ich bereits aus meinen Unterlagen über die sog. PSA-Leckage herausgefunden. Das ist aber nicht nur bei den prostatischen Zellen so. Deshalb schlug ich vor viel intensiver den Zellaufbau von Drüsenzellen zu studieren um zu erkennen warum bei entzündeten bzw. karzinösen Zellen sich die Membran verändert und solche Leckagen zulässt.
> 
> zu 4. Hier sehe ich, nach allem was ich gelesen habe, eine sehr enge Verbindung zu den Prostata-Stammzellen, die sich zu Krebsstammzellen umentwickelt haben.
> 
> zu 5. Diese Antwort ist so unnütz wie ein Kropf. PSA ist ein Enzym, so nötig wie alle Enzyme die im Zusammenspiel des Stoffwechsels stehen. 
> So eine unbefriedigende Antwort, wenn es genau so gesagt wurde, habe ich noch nicht von einem Arzt gehört.


Zu1 Es ist seine Meinung, da Strum dafür keinen Beweis hätte.
Zu2 Er bezog das auf gesundes Prostatagewebe, aber vermutlich nur seine Vermutung.
Zu5 Leider hat er es so gesagt, er klingt manchmal auch ein bißchen frustriert. Vermute, dass er schon lange nicht mehr so speziell über diese Thematik befragt wurde.

Ich hatte ihm aber Hausaufgaben mitgegeben. Da ich noch mehr Fragen zum PSA haben könnte, möchte ich auch sein Fachwissen nochmals in Anspruch nehmen. Er hatte gelacht, und ich denke er wird sich zukünftig vorbereiten - sein Ehrgeiz wird ihn packen.

----------


## LudwigS

> Von Zahlen wie 0,066 ng/ml PSA bei gutartigem Prostatagewebe oder die Erhöhungswerte wie 0,3 bei gutartig wucherndem und 3,5 bei bösartig wucherndem Prostatagewebe pro gramm hält er gar nichts. "das sind Schätzungen von amerikanischen Kollegen, die natürlich nicht bewiesen sind und von so vielen Variablen abhängen


Hallo Frank, was wird wohl, wenn man von tausend gesunden Prostatas das Volumen bestimmt, das PSA dazu und das gesamte Volumen durch das gesamte PSA teilt.
Sicher nicht viel neben 0,066ng/ml PSA pro cm³ Prostatavolumen.

Die Zahlen 0,3 und 3,5 habe ich bei Strum noch nicht gelesen, dafür aber sowas :

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_WjGO_1EyDws/S2...leason_PSA.jpg

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Ludwig!

Die Zahl von 0,066ng/ml PSA pro cm³ Prostatavolumen.hat mich schon immer irritiert, weil sie suggeriert, dass es keine individuellen Unterschiede gibt.
Sie mag ja als Durchschnittswert annähernd zutreffen, aber mich würde als Patient schon interessieren, wie weit mein eigener Wert vom Durchschnitt abweichen kann.
Gruss Helmut

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig!
> 
> Die Zahl von 0,066ng/ml PSA pro cm³ Prostatavolumen.hat mich schon immer irritiert, weil sie suggeriert, dass es keine individuellen Unterschiede gibt.
> Sie mag ja als Durchschnittswert annähernd zutreffen, aber mich würde als Patient schon interessieren, wie weit mein eigener Wert vom Durchschnitt abweichen kann.
> Gruss Helmut



Hallo Helmut, ich habe "gesund" extra unterstrichen.
Und gesund bedeutet

- keine Prostatitis
- kein Karzinom

Wenn du z.B. eine 60 cm² - Prostata hast, und keine dieser beiden Faktoren, hast du mit PSA 4 und fPSA 20-30% keinen weiteren Diagnosebedarf.
PSA allein ist zu wenig für eine halbwegs vernünfige Beurteilung einer Prostata.

Ich habe mal eine Grafik vor paar Jahren über den Einfluss von Prostatavolumen und Alter bei BPH gesehen.
Der Haupteinflussfaktor für die PSA-Erhöhung war das Prostatavolumen (das mit dem Alter häufig steigt) und nicht das Alter selbst.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Mitstreiter,

es handelt sich um rein statistische Werte, die einen individuellen Abgleich nicht ermöglichen, eine Wahscheinlichkeitsrechnung aber doch. Was nicht damit abgeklärt werden kann ist, inwieweit sich diese Leckage bei einem entzündlichen oder karzinösen Vorgang proporzional verändert. 

Wir haben nur ermittelt, dass Basalzellen die Abgabe des PSA aus den Drüsenepithelzellen regeln. Basalzellen lösen sich je nach Bedarf des PSA auf, werden aber bei gesunden Drüsen wieder durch Stammzellen neu gebildet und schließen diese Membrane wieder. - Es kann sein, dass ich bei dieser Überlegung total falsch liege!

Erst im mikroskopischen Präparat der Prostatakarzinomzelle fehlen diese Basalzellen vollständig. - Der Übergang von High PIN zur manifesten Krebszelle. Die Infundierung des PSA in die Lymph- und Blutbahn geschieht nun nicht mehr gelenkt sondern ungehindert. 

Weil von PCa-Zellen größere Mengen an Stoffen ausgehen, die PSA nur in gebundener Form in die Blutbahn abgeben, verringert sich der prozentuale Anteil an freiem PSA, was in der täglichen Praxis als Zeichen für das Vorliegen eines Prostatakarzinoms gedeutet wird und eine Biopsie indiziert.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Ludwig!
Es ist richtig, dass Du "gesund" betont hast. 
Aber Dr. Strum verwendet diese Formel, um bei PK den karzinombedingten Anteil des PSA von Gesamtwert zu berechnen! Darin sehe ich schon eine ziemlich grobe Pauschalierung.
Außerdem (und damit landen wir bei einem alten Thema): Wissen wir, ob sich nicht auch der Leckfaktor durch das Auftreten von PK ändert?
Gruß Helmut

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig!
> Es ist richtig, dass Du "gesund" betont hast. 
> Aber Dr. Strum verwendet diese Formel, um bei PK den karzinombedingten Anteil des PSA von Gesamtwert zu berechnen! Darin sehe ich schon eine ziemlich grobe Pauschalierung.
> Außerdem (und damit landen wir bei einem alten Thema): Wissen wir, ob sich nicht auch der Leckfaktor durch das Auftreten von PK ändert?
> Gruß Helmut


Strum rechnet so:
Er nimmt das Gesamt-PSA und zieht das BPH-bedingte PSA ab.
Die Differenz gilt solange als Krebs bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist.

Beispiel Prostata 60 cm³
BPH-PSA rund 4
PSA gemessen 12
Ungeklärt 12-4=8 ng/ml --->Handlungsbedarf

Beispiel Prostata 60 cm³
 BPH-PSA rund 4
PSA gemessen 4
 Ungeklärt 4-4=0 ng/ml -->kein zwingender Handlungsbedarf

Beispiel Prostata 20 cm³
  BPH-PSA rund 1,3
 PSA gemessen 4
  Ungeklärt 4-1,3=2,7 ng/ml  --> Handlungsbedarf

Wenn du dir analog eine verkrebste Brust einer Schwangeren (theoretischer Fall) vorstellst, wo der Krebs schon ein Loch nach aussen gefressen hat - würdest du da vermuten dass die ganze Milch noch treu und brav durch die Brustwarze kommt ?

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Helmut,




> Außerdem (und damit landen wir bei einem alten Thema): Wissen wir, ob  sich nicht auch der Leckfaktor durch das Auftreten von PK ändert?


Dazu habe ich zur Bestätigung diese Arbeit gefunden (Dissertation 2007), worin die vermehrte Abgabe von PSA bei PCa beschrieben ist. Zitat: 
"_Diffundiert das ausgereifte, aktive PSA in die periphere Blutzirkulation geht es wie schon beschrieben schnell Komplexe mit Proteaseninhibitoren, maßgeblich a1-Antichymotrypsin ein [67,68]. Im PCa-Gewebe erfolgt jedoch eine vermehrte Durchgängigkeit oder gar die Zerstörung der die Epithelzellen umgebenden Basalzellen und Basalmembran sowie eine Auflösung der regelhaften Drüsenstruktur. Dies führt zu einer beschleunigten direkten Abgabe in die Blutzirkulation [86,87]._" (in: Subformen des freien prostataspezifischen Antigens als diskriminatorische Biomarker zwischen benigner Prostatahyperplasie und Prostatakarzinom: Etablierung der Analytik mittels 2-Dimensionaler Elektrophorese und erste klinische Ergebnisse, Axel Böhme, Potsdam, Seite 10). [Anmerkung 1: die angeführten Literaturverweise habe ich nicht recherchiert, Anmerkung 2: Das Ergebnis dieser Dissertetion ist nur zum Teil bemerkenswert].

Viele Grüße

Detlev

P.S. Die Suche geht weiter!

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

verzeiht mir, aber mir kommt die ganze Diskussion etwas pseudo-wissenschaftlich vor.

Ich verstehe auch nicht richtig, über was hier eigentlichlich diskutiert wird.

Wo ist der Nutzen oder im Medizinerdeutsch der Benefit für den Betroffenen?

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo,
> 
> verzeiht mir, aber mir kommt die ganze Diskussion etwas pseudo-wissenschaftlich vor.
> 
> Ich verstehe auch nicht richtig, über was hier eigentlichlich diskutiert wird.
> 
> Wo ist der Nutzen oder im Medizinerdeutsch der Benefit für den Betroffenen?
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Hallo Hansjörg,

ob Forschung, Studie, Diskussion...
man muss Geduld haben, und kann vorher nie wissen, ob ein "Benefit" zu erwarten ist.
Der Eine beteiligt sich, dem Anderen ist es unverständlich, vielleicht lästig.
Das Thema PSA ist so undurchsichtig wie noch was, aber alle unsere Entscheidungen in Diagnostik, Therapie und Verlaufskontrolle hängen an dem verdammten Marker.
Ich bin beispielswewise so interessiert, wie Helmut, und möchte mehr über das Thema wissen. Andere auch.
Manche nicht. Das ist auch in Ordnung.

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo, liebe Kollegen!

Ich denke, dass bereits der bisherige Verlauf der Diskussion die Richtigkeit meiner Fragestellung bestätigt. Unser Wissen über PSA ist beschränkt und verbesserungsbedürftig.

Allerdings kann ich die geäußerte Skepsis hinsichtlich unserer Chancen, dies zu verbessern, nicht so recht teilen. Natürlich werden wir als Laien immer unsere Grenzen haben, aber wir können versuchen, sie zu erweitern.

Jeder Fortschritt wurde mehr oder weniger durch Neu - und Wissbegierde erzielt; warum soll dies nicht auch für das aktuelle Thema gelten. Oft muss man das Unmögliche wollen, um das Mögliche zu erreichen. 

Wenn wir versuchen, uns vorzustellen, wo wir mit unseren Kenntnissen über PK stünden, wenn es kein Internet und kein BPS  Forum gäbe, so wird bewusst, dass wir durchaus Möglichkeiten und Chancen haben, dieses Wissen weiter auszubauen. Der Austausch von Meinungen, Erfahrungen, Details und der Hinweis auf weitere Informationsquellen sind wirksame Mittel, das eigene Verständnis zu fördern.

Wir sollten auch versuchen, diesbezüglich unsere Ärzte zu fordern. Vermutlich gibt es auch hier große Unterschiede in Bezug auf Kenntnisstand und Sorgfalt im Umgang mit dem Thema. 

Unverständlich ist für mich die Frage nach dem Nutzen dieser Bemühungen. Wenn wir den Stellenwert von PSA für Diagnostik und Therapiekontrolle besser bewerten könnten, würde sich so manches Risiko früher erkennen und so manche Übertherapie vermeiden lassen.

Ich werde jedenfalls nicht nachlassen in meinem Bemühen, Wissens- und Verständnislücken aufzufüllen. Dazu werde ich wohl auch hier noch manche mehr oder weniger qualifizierte Frage stellen und auf die Reaktion Gleichgesinnter hoffen. Einige engagierte Beiträge gab es ja bereits.

Grüße
Helmut

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Mitstreiter,


Ein paar Infos/Meinungen von dem mich betreuenden Arzt:Er ist selbst an PCa erkrankt. RPE mit dem Ergebnis T3a, GS 7a, R1. PSA viel nie unter die Nachweisgrenze. Bei Anstieg auf 0,3 Beginn mit einer RT - Prostataloge + Lymphabflusswege. Das PSA stieg nach kurzer Zeit weiter. Seit 5 Jahren nimmt er ununterbrochen Finasterid. PSA stieg langsam weiter bis auf derzeitig 0,7. Ab 1,0 wird er eine DHB einleiten."Das Wort biochemisches Rezidiv ist eine Mutmassung. Wir wssen als Ärzte doch gar nichts. Wird es jemals klinisch relevant? Wann? Wo? Auf Verdacht handeln ist unbefriedigend."Ein agressiver Tumor produziert immer viel PSA, auch ein GS 8 -10. Nur wenn er mit Hormontherapie Bekanntschaft gemacht hat, produziert er weniger, und erholt sich davon auch nicht mehr, wenn die Hormontherapie abgesetzt wird."Morgen gibt es einen Vortrag speziell zum Prostatakrebs, bei einem anderen Urologen. Mal schauen, was ich ihm entlocken kann.

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Helmut,
  
  wir haben dieses Thema schon vor 3 Jahren  im Forum lebhaft diskutiert:
 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...urke&highlight=
 
  Neue Erkenntnisse zu diesem Thema gibt es kaum. Auf die angekündigten Essays ( Prof. Alken am 28.02.07 )  zu den Quellen des PSA warten wir bis heute vergeblich. 
 
  Zitat *helmut (i)*:
  Wenn wir den Stellenwert von PSA für Diagnostik und Therapiekontrolle besser bewerten könnten, würde sich so manches Risiko früher erkennen und so manche Übertherapie vermeiden lassen. 
 
  Dazu gehört auch die Frage nach der Funktion des PSA im Krankheitsgeschehen. Sie wird vom wissenschaftlichen Establishment weitgehend ignoriert. Warum, habe auch ich mich wiederholt gefragt.
 
  Allein die Vorstellung, an der These
 
  Eines der größten Missverständnisse beim Prostatakarzinom ist der PSA-Wert. 
  Bilden sich abnorme Zellen in der Prostata, produzieren die normalen Zellen PSA, um die Angiogenese in der Nachbarschaft zu hemmen. Die Funktion von PSA ist daher, einen Verteidigungsmechanismus gegen maligne Zellen aufzubauen und die Tumor - Angiogenese zu verhindern.

  könnte etwas dran sein, aktiviert wohl massive Berührungsängste, wenn man in (s)einem System gefangen ist.
 
  Es ist übrigens ein Phänomen, dass man in jeder Berufsgruppe beobachten kann. Die etablierten Insider sind die erbittersten Gegner neuer Perspektiven.
 
  Ein eindruckvolles Beispiel dafür  lieferten die Ärzte Barry Marshall und John Robin Warren:
 
 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4527#post44527
 
  Grüße 
 
GeorgS

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo GeorgS!

Ich bin etwas unschlüssig, wie ich Deine Stellungnahme einordnen soll.

Sie klingt nach überflüssig, sinn- und zwecklos.

Der Hinweis, dass es keine neuen Erkenntnisse zu einem bereits vor 3 Jahren diskutierten Thema gibt, ist wohl kein ernsthaftes Argument, dieses Thema nicht erneut aufzugreifen.

Für eine Meinungsbildung zum Verhalten des wissenschaftlichen Establishments fehlt mir die Kompetenz.

Ich möchte wie mehrfach betont -  versuchen, elementare Zusammenhänge besser zu verstehen und zu diesem Zweck Gedanken, Meinungen und Erfahrungen mit Interessierten austauschen, auch wenn es nur wenige sein sollten.

Es gibt Neuzugänge, die noch einen langen Lernprozess vor sich haben und vielleicht einen bescheidenen Nutzen daraus ziehen können.

Nicht jeder hat Dein Wissen, welches Du Dir durch 14jährige Erfahrung erworben hast. Ich habe mir Deine PKG und diverse Deiner Beiträge angesehen und habe Respekt vor Deiner Einstellung und Deiner konsequenten Handlungsweise. Auch die philosophische Note in einigen Deiner Beiträge finde ich sehr ansprechend.

Vor 3 Jahren hast Du geschrieben:

_In diesem Beitrag verlasse ich ausgetretene Pfade, um einem Zweifel laienhaft nachzuspüren. Ich bitte die Forumteilnehmer in einem Brainstorming (d.h. nicht /ab/wertende, auch naive und ungewöhnliche Denkansätze sind erwünscht) meine unfrisierten Gedanken einer kritisch-konstruktiven Analyse zu unterziehen.
_
*
Dies ist auch mein Anliegen*


Ich habe es etwas einfacher formuliert:

(Zitat):
_Ich werde jedenfalls nicht nachlassen in meinem Bemühen, Wissens- und Verständnislücken aufzufüllen. Dazu werde ich wohl auch hier noch manche mehr oder weniger qualifizierte Frage stellen und auf die Reaktion Gleichgesinnter hoffen._ 


Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Uwe Bol

Hallo Helmut, hallo alle anderen,
ich wende mich an euch, weil ich euren guten Rat brauche. Nach allem, was ich oben (und anderweitig) über den PSA-Wert gelesen habe, sind mir immer mehr Zweifel an der Brauchbarkeit dieses Wertes gekommen. 
Reicht sein langsamer Anstieg von 2,7 im Jahr 1999 auf 9,92 im Jahr 2010 eurer Meinung nach aus, die nächste Biopsie vorzunehmen zu lassen?

Zu eurer Information: ich werde jetzt im August 70, bin schlank (190/75) und sportlich, ernähre mich ziemlich gesund, auch Sex macht mir immer noch Spass und habe eine gutmütig vergrößerte Prostata (ca. 50 g), die mir keinerlei Beschwerden macht, wenn man von einem ein wenig schwächerem Harnstrahl als in der Jugend absieht. Bei der letzten Untersuchung war die Drüse sogar auf 45 g geschrumpft. Nur der oben geschilderte PSA-Anstieg macht mir Kopfzerbrechen. Mein Urologe, von dem ich seit 11 Jahren halbjährig untersucht werde, wird mir sicher wieder zu einer Biopsie raten - wie schon vor 7 Jahren, als der PSA-Wert sprunghaft von 2,75 auf 6,14 hinaufgeschnellt war. Resultat: negativ. Auch alle bisherigen Tast- und Ultraschallbefunde brachten brachten kein wie immer bösartiges Karzinom zustande.
Seit ich in den vielen, bisher konsultierten Internettexten u. a. gelesen habe, dass "70-jährige nicht an, sondern mit einem Prostatakrebs" sterben, und seit ich noch dazu gelesen habe, dass der PSA-Wert sowohl bei Sex wie bei Sport, aber auch bei zu wenig Wasserversorgung sprunghaft steigen kann, (um bis zu 30%!), bin ich vollends ratlos geworden. Die letzte Messung erfolgte tatsächlich an einem brütend heissen Nachmittag dieses bis jetzt ja wirklich heissen Sommers, ich erinnere mich genau, weiss aber natürlich nicht mehr, ob ich mich ausreichend mit Flüssigkeit versorgt habe.

Gibt es, eurer Meinung nach, alternative oder kompensatorische Massnahmen, um den PSA-Wert wirkungsvoll zu senken?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand wenigstens eine, vielleicht auch mehrere meiner Fragen kompetent beantworten könnte.

Grüße aus Wien, Uwe Bol.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Uwe,

Der PSA-Wert ist zwar in mancher Beziehung ungenau, aber doch zur Zeit das brauchbarste Instrument, um die Gefahr einer Krebserkrankung zu erkennen oder die Entwicklung einer Therapie zu verfolgen. Aber er ist mit Sicherheit kein Krebsmarker. Meine Onkologin meint dazu: "Ich therapiere nicht PSA, sondern Krebs".

Deine 9.92 sind ein Warnsignal, doch würde ich gerade Deine Erfahrung mit PSA 6.14 als Argument dafür einsetzen, nicht sofort zu biopsieren. Neben den von Dir genannten Gründen für ausserordentliche Erhöhungen des PSA ist übrigens auch an die Möglichkeit einer Prostatitis zu denken. Ich würde (aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung!) also statt einer sofortigen Biopsie eine Kontrollmessung nach Ablauf eines Monats (beim gleichen Labor!) machen lassen und dabei dafür sorgen, dass die Messung nicht durch Reizung der Prostata etc. verfälscht werden kann. Bestätigt sich der Wert oder ist er ungünstiger, dann würde ich mich einer Biopsie nicht widersetzen.

Generell meine ich, dass nicht nur auf eine einzige Messung abgestellt werden sollte, es sei denn, sie sei durch andere Faktoren wie besondere Höhe, Schmerzen, Tastbefund zusätzlich gerechtfertigt.

Gruss und alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## Uwe Bol

Hallo Jürg,
nocheinmal Uwe. Ich habe mir soeben deine PK-Geschichte durchgelesen und die hat mich umgehaut: im Vergleich zu meinen Problemen ein wirklich schwerer Fall! Den du aber, so scheint mir, wahrscheinlich mithilfe deiner Ärzte ziemlich souverän bewältigen konntest.
Mir haben sich bei der Lektüre zwei Fragen gestellt, auf die ich dich um eine Antwort bitte: 1. Habe ich richtig gelesen, dass du deinen PK mitsamt all seinen Metastasen ausschließlich durch Medikamente und Bestrahlungen "heilen" bzw. ruhigstellen konntest? Und keinen chirurgischen Eingriff benötigt hast? Jedenfalls habe ich nichts darüber gelesen.
2. Frage: Trotz meiner langandauernden Lektüre habe ich bis jetzt immer noch nicht herausbekommen, wie die PSA mit dem Testosteron zusammenhängt. Beides spielt ja in deiner Krankengeschichte eine wichtige Rolle. Könntest du mir das bitte erklären, so simpel wie möglich, als einem medizinischen Laien?

Grüße, Uwe

----------


## Uwe Bol

Hallo Jürg,
ein drittes Mal, ich habe soeben bemerkt, dass mein allererster Beitrag, in dem ich auf deine hilfreiche Analyse einging, verloren gegangen sein dürfte. Daher hier noch einmal ganz kurz: meine Überlegungen decken sich überwiegend mit deinen, ich werde demnächst meinen Hausarzt aufsuchen und mit ihm alles durchsprechen. Auch ein neuer PSA-Test mit einer ausgruhten Prostata und ausreichend Wasserversorgung ist vorgesehen - erst danach geht es wieder zum Urologen.

Grüße aus Wien, Uwe

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Uwe!

Zu deinen Fragen von Heute:

1.) Man unterscheidet verschiedene Stadien beim PK: a) lokal begrenzt b) lokal fortgeschritten c) fortgeschritten und metastisiert. Im Falle von Jürg dürfte c) zutreffen (ähnlich wie bei mir). Damit ist keine kurative (heilende) Behandlung mehr möglich, sondern nur eine palliative (lindernde) Behandlung. Es handelt sich um eine systemische Erkrankung, die im Regelfall nicht mehr mit OP oder RT behandelbar ist, sondern nur durch eine Hormonblockade bzw. Chemo oder andere Maßnahmen.

2.) Das PSA ist ein Surrogat-Marker. Dies bedeutet es ist kein echter Tumor-Marker, sondern gibt nur einen hinreichenden, aber nicht ausreichenden Hinweis auf ein Tumor-Geschehen. Das Testosteron kann man verstehen als Wachstumsignal für den Tumor. Deshalb blockiert man die Rezeptoren am Tumor, die das Testosteron aufnehmen und man blockiert die Herstellung von Testosteron in den Hoden. Wenn man unterhalb eines bestimmten Kastrationswertes liegt, schrumpft der Tumor und die Metastasen, was sich wiederum im Absinken des PSA ablesen lässt. Leider wird der Tumor nach einiger Zeit kastrationsresistent und beginnt wieder zu wachsen. Dann muss man zu einer anderen Therapie wie z.B. Chemo greifen. 


In deinem Fall würde ich dir raten zunächst eine 2. PSA-Bestimmung machen zu lassen, wie es Jürg schon beschrieben hat. Weiterhin sollte dein Urologe eine Prostatitis (Entzündung der Prostata) ausschließen können. Ein langsamer Anstieg über 11 Jahre könnte auch auf einen altersbedingten Anstieg durch Vergrößerung der Prostata hinweisen. Wenn der Anstieg über die 11 Jahre eher linear (gleichmäßig) war, dann ist eher von einer Vergrößerung auszugehen. Ist der Anstieg eher exponentiell (Verdoppelung in relativ gleichen Zeitabständen), dann könnte dies auf einen Tumor hinweisen. Allerdings ist im Zweifelsfall bei einem PSA-Wert knapp unter 10 nicht mehr zu spaßen. Dein Urologe sollte dies schnell abklären.

Bei mir war bei einem PSA von 347 ng/ml weder etwas zu tasten, noch war im TRUS (rektaler Ultraschall) etwas zu erkennen.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Uwe Bol

Hallo Günter,
danke für deine Auskunft. Man kann deinen Fall (und den von Jürg) mit meiner Bagatellerkrankung überhaupt nicht vergleichen; noch dazu, wo du um 15 Jahre jünger bist, als ich, und Jürg um 5 Jahre älter. Danke trotzdem, dass ihr euch mit eurer Aufklärung so viel Mühe für einen Anfänger gebt!

Am Mittwoch habe ich ein Gespräch mit meinem Hausarzt, dann gibt es einen zweiten PSA-Test und dann wird man weitersehen. Ich hatte übrigens in der Vergangenheit zwei Zacken, wo der PSA-Wert einmal in einem halben Jahr von 2,82 auf 4,97 sprang (2001), und dann von 2,57 auf 6,14 (2003). Da machte der Urologe die erste (und bisher einzige) Biopsie. In den folgenden Jahren fiel der Wert wieder und stieg dann nur mehr allmählich an, mit ein paar Aufs und Abs nur um etwa 1 pro Jahr. Der Anstieg von 3,13 (2003) auf jetzt 9,92 erfolgte schrittweise innerhalb von 7 Jahren.

Danke auch für deine Aufklärung über den Zusammenhang zwischen Testosteron und PSA-Wert. Könntest du mir vielleicht den Link zu einem Artikel schicken, in dem dies ein wenig ausführlicher dargestellt wird.

Grüße aus Wien, Uwe

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Uwe,

wie gewünscht weitere Informationen zu deinen Fragen:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...Douwes0404.pdf

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa.../pdf/ebert.pdf

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Uwe, hallo Helmut (i), hallo alle Anderen,

ich denke, an den Fragen von Uwe kann man sehr gut erkennen, dass die Unsicherheit um den PSA uns weiterhin beschäftigen sollte, nach Erkenntnissen zu suchen (so weit unsere Mittel dies können, aber dank des Internets stehen uns wesentlich mehr Quellen zur Verfügung als früher). Und vielleicht sollten wir durch Nachfragen bei unseren Ärzten damit zeigen, dass uns als Patienten ganz stark daran gelegen ist, unsere Krankheit vollständig zu verstehen. Ich glaube, dann werden wir als Gruppe demnächst sehr viel ernster genommen als zurzeit oder gar früher.

@Uwe
Jürg und Günter haben im Grunde genommen alles zu Deiner Situation gesagt, insbesondere, wie Du diesen PSA-Wert bewerten solltest: Prostatitis ausschließen, relativ engmaschig PSA kontrollieren (ich würde es alle 2 Monate machen), Werte notieren, einen weiteren eventuellen Anstieg genau beobachten (ich würde bei 0,5 - 1 ng/ml mehr im nächsten halben Jahr sofort reagieren = Biopsie).

Zum Zusammenhang von Testosteron und PSA (soweit ich dies verstanden habe):
Die Relevanz stellt sich eigentlich nur innerhalb der Therapie (PCa diagnostiziert) mit einem LHRH- oder GnRH-Medikament oder bei einer Orchiektomie (sollte heute nicht mehr gemacht werden) dar. Damit wird grob gesprochen die Testosteronproduktion in den Hoden unterbunden, und mit dem Sinken des Testosteronspiegels sollte dann auch der PSA-Wert sinken, idealerweise bis unter der Nachweisgrenze (< 0,1 ng/ml). Dies würde einen hormonsensiblen PCa bedeuten.

Die beiden anderen Formen der Hormontherapie (Rezeptor-Blocker z.B. Bicalutamid und 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer z.B. Finasterid) haben keinen Einfluss auf den Testosteronspiegel, dass heist, bei Wirkung der Therapie fällt der PSA unabhängig vom Testosteronwert. Auch hier zeigt das Ergebnis einen hormonsensiblen PCa.

Das ein geringer Teil des Testosterons in den Nebennieren produziert wird, ist mir bekannt, vernachlässige ich jetzt einmal in der Diskussion, ich weiß, dass bestimmte Ärzte gerade deshalb die DHB proagieren. 

@Helmut und alle Anderen
1. Es gibt ja durchaus nachvollziehbare Therorien, die das Entstehen eines PCa dem altersbedingten Ungleichgewicht im Hormonspiegel zuordnen. Tatsächlich ist es so, dass junge Männer (mit einem hohen Testosteronspiegel) so gut wie nicht am PCa erkranken, im Alter sinkt dann der Testosteronwert.
2. Außerdem weiß man, dass Männer, deren Testosteronproduktion schon in jungen Jahren in den Hoden gestört ist (z. B. Kastration nach Unfall) keinen PCa im Alter entwickeln (dies war ja die ursächliche Grundlage der Hormontherapie).

Wie verhält sich dies zueinander? 
Wenn kein Testosteron produziert wird, ist ja das Gleichgewicht im Hormonhaushalt besonders enmpfindlich gestört. Nach 1. müsste das Risiko auf einen PCa jetzt besonders hoch sein. Ist es aber nicht!
Meine Logik sagt mir daraus: Für die Entstehung eines PCa ist in der Regel also Testosteron in irgendeiner Menge notwendig, solange es hoch genug ist, um den Hormonhaushalt im Gleichgewicht zu halten, ist das Risiko auf einen PCa sehr klein (abgesehen von erblichen Anteilen).

Andererseits weiß man, dass ein PCa in der Regel zumindest am Anfang sehr gut auf eine Testosteronentzugstherapie anspricht, was nicht bedeutet, dass in vielen Fällen besser RPE und/oder Strahlentherapie als Primättherapie zu wählen ist (ich gehe hier von Fällen aus, die behandelt werden sollten). Aber für systemisch Erkrankte wird damit die Hormontherapie zur Therapie der ersten Wahl (die unterschiedlichen Formen und ihre Effizienz möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht behandeln).

Zurück zum PSA:
Grob: PCa existiert vom Testosteron -> PCa produziert PSA (+ mehr oder weniger erhöhte erhöhte Durchlässigkeit + mehr oder weniger erhöhte Produktion in den nicht betroffenen Zellen zur Stimulation der Immunabwehr) --> erhöhter Wert im Blutserum, jetzt könnte PSA als Anzeichen für eine Karznomentwicklung dienen. 
Aber Achtung: im niedrigen Wertebereich gibt es im Zusammenhang zwischen PCa und PSA keinen signifikanten Zusammenhang (Uwe liegt noch in diesem Bereich). Dort müssen viele andere Kriterien zusätzlich in der Diagnostik herangezogen werden, um zu einer Entscheidungsfindung (z.B. für eine Biopsie) zu kommen (PSA-Anstieg, PSA-Verdoppelungszeit, DRU, TRUS, andere Bildgebende Verfahren, Anamnese = erbliche Faktoren).
Nur für den hohen Wertebereich (> 50 ng/ml bei ausgeschlossener Prostatitis) gibt es diesen signifikanten Zusammenhang, und noch gravierender, je höher, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Metastasen.

Also: Für den Bereich der Diagnostik bleibt der PSA ein schwer einzustufender Wert. Hier wäre es sehr schön, wenn die Forschung eine bessere Differenzierung erkennen würde, Ansätze dazu gibt es. Trotz dieser Misere ist positiv, dass in vielen Fällen ein diagnostizierter PCa unbehandelt bleiben kann und dass es für lokal beschränkte (aggresive) PCa kurative Therapien gibt.

Für den Therapiebereich ist der PSA dagegen ein sicheres Indiz, wie gut die Therapie wirkt (das gilt auch für RPE und Radatio). Hier spielt dann keine Rolle mehr, wie differenziert er sich darstellt.

Dies ist meine Sicht, die keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit hat, aber ich denke, so ungefähr wird es schon sein. Ich lasse mich aber gerne belehren. Nur eines wünsche ich mir dabei, dass die Disussion in diesem THread weiterhin so sachlich bleibt.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Uwe 

es ist tatsächlich so, dass ich angesichts meiner Ausgangslage eine Operation als kontraproduktiv betrachtet habe. Was hilft es mir, die Prostata zu operieren (mit den damit verbundenen Risiken), wenn ich gleichzeitig sicher bin, dass sich Fernmetastasen in meinen Körper festgesetzt haben. Gegen metastasierten Krebs ist aus meiner Sicht nur eine systemische Therapie erfolgreich, womit ich nicht gesagt haben möchte, dass die Koordination mit einer Prostatektomie oder einer Bestrahlung nicht in bestimmten Fällen Vorteile bringen könnte.

Testosteron wird zur Hauptsache in den Hoden erzeugt, zu einem geringen Teil aber auch in den Nebennieren. Seine natürliche Bestimmung ist es, in der kindlichen Entwicklungsphase den Aufbau der männlichen Geschlechtsorgane zu steuern und später diese auf einem guten Zustand zu erhalten. Testosteron hat auch noch andere Aufgaben, die jedoch in. diesem Fall nicht direkt interessieren. Ob Testosteron bei der Entstehung von Prostatakrebs überhaupt eine Rolle spiele, ist bis dahin nicht geklärt. Ebenfalls umstritten ist die Frage, ob und inwieweit Testosteron die Entwicklung einer Krebserkrankung fördere. Ich neige persönlich der mehrheitlich vertretenen Auffassung zu, dass hohe Testosteron Werte die Erkrankung an Prostatakrebs fördern und beschleunigen. Dementsprechend sind es auch Ziele von Medikamenten, entweder die Produktion von Testosteron am Ursprung zu blockieren oder aber die Androgene daran zu hindern, das Zellwachstum der Prostata zu unterstützen. Ob eine Kombination der beiden Möglichkeiten zweckmässig sei wird zur Zeit ebenso kontrovers diskutiert wie die Frage, ob eine intermittierende Therapierung Vorteil bringe.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Jürg,

bez. OP beim metastasierten PK findet langsam ein Umdenken statt. Siehe diese Studie der Martini-Klinik:

http://www.martini-klinik.de/fileadm..._d._Monats.pdf

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Günter,

natürlich bist Du im Recht, und die Auffassung der Martini-Klinik ist mir bekannt.

Aber: Zum einen schrieb ich über einen Entscheid im Jahr *2000*, und zum andern hatte (und habe) ich Fernmetastasen, während im Artikel der Martini-Klinik von regionären Metastasen die Rede ist. Ich hätte etwas präziser schreiben sollen...

Beste Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

die Diskussion über die Studie der Martini-Klinik dürfte noch weiter gehen. Wie oft wurde schon darüber gestritten, dass die Entfernung der primären Tumorlast die Wirkung einer Hormontherapie deutlich verbessern könnte? 
In den Prostatadrüsen befinden sich die Basalzellen, wie Prostata-Stammzellen und deshalb auch Tumorstammzellen beherbergen müssen, die durchaus für den Nachschub der Filialen verantwortlich sein können. 
Nur leider ist es so, dass wir sicher weitere 10 Jahre warten müssen, bis sich solche Vermutungen in Erkenntnisse umwandeln. - Deshalb Jürg, hast Du vor 10 Jahren richtig gehandelt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Uwe Bol

Hallo Detlev, hallo Jürg, hallo Günter, hallo Heribert,
herzlichen Dank für all eure Mühe, sie hat mich wissensmässig weiter gebracht. 
Morgen geh ich zum Hausarzt und lass einen weiteren PSA-Test machen. Dann kommt der Urologe dran und ich werde sehen, was der sagt.
In der Zwischenzeit möchte ich mich in die zwei theoretischen Artikel vertiefen, die mir Jürg als Link geschickt hat, in denen es um den Zusammenhang zwischen Testosteron und PSA geht. Für mich als medizinischen Laien, der durchaus mit abstrakten Texten umgehen kann, eine ziemliche Mühe. Nicht wegen des Verständnisses, sondern wegen des Wissens, das mir fehlt, dort aber in sich wiederholenden Fachtermini immer wieder vorausgesetzt wird. Und wenn du das nicht hast, steht zuerst einmal Lexikon-Konsultation an.
Aber egal, in ein paar Tagen lass ich wieder von mir hören, sowohl was mein eigenes Schicksal betrifft, als auch, was die PCa-Problematik betrifft. Die stellt sich wirklich als viel komplexer haraus, als ich immer gedacht habe.

Liebe Grüße aus Wien, Uwe

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Heribert, hallo Forum

wenn wir in der Diskussion um den Stelenwert des PSA auch über die Hormontherapie diskutieren, sollten wir darauf achten, die verschiedenen Ansätze zur Hommontherapie getrennt zu betrachten, da die dortigen Benefite (bezogen auf die Gesamtüberlebenszeit, und um die geht es ja wohl) sich jeweils völlig anders darstellen. 
Ich fände es im Übrigen besser, wenn wir die Diskussion über die verschiedenen Ansätze der Hormontherapie und derer vielleicht zukünftiger Alternativen im Parallel-Thread zum Paradigmenwechsel weiterführen, da sie dort viel besser zum Thema passt. 
1. Hormontherapie als alternative zur RPE oder zur Radatio (weil für den Patienten aus bestimmten Gründen dies nicht in Frage kommt) --> welchen Benefit gibt es hier (mit dem Krebs sterben statt an ihm ?).
2. Hormontherapie als unterstützung von RPE oder Radatio bei lokal begrenztem PCa --> Benefit = das Rezidivrisiko zu mindern --> Überleben.
3. Homontherapie bei lokalen Metastasen (Lympfknoten) --> Benefit eher begrenzt und Alternativen möglich (Matini-Klinik-Studie / Walsh Therapiebeginn / etc.).
4. Homontherapie bei Fernmetastasen (Knochen) --> Benefit sehr begrenzt, welche Alternative stellt sich wirklich dort ? Keine ? Insofern ist Jürg's damaliger Therapieansatz auch heute noch gültig (wie bei mir).

Bezüglich dieser Differenzierung komme ich auf die Anfangsfragen dieses Threads (von Helmut) zurück:
welche Rolle hat das PSA dabei. Wie müssen wir die Messwerte in welcher Situation interpretieren? Oder provokativ: Muss Uwe sich große Sorgen machen? Oder anders provokativ: Bedeutet 283, 55 Jahre und der halbe Körper voller Metastasen, dass es das jetzt gewesen ist.
Nur für meinen Fall (Spekulationen ausdrücklich erwünscht): von der ersten Minute an Hormontherapie (was sonst?), PSA-Abfall auf 0,2, Testosteron auf 0,15, Prostatagröße von 48 ccm auf 20 ccm zurückgegangen --> deckt sich jetzt Theorie und Ergebnis? Oder nur Glück gehabt? Kann man den Zusammenhang zwischen Biopsie-Ergebnis = mäßig differenziertes Adenokarzinom und weitreichende Metastasen mit dem hohen PSA korrelieren? Bedeutet dieser Zusammenhang, dass der PCa in der Prostata eher wenig aggressiv ist, dafür die Metastasen um so mehr? Lässt sich für die gewählte Therapie (noch einmal die Frage: was sonst?) ein gutes Ansprechen vorhersagen (nur dann macht es Sinn,, diese Therapie zu wählen)? Oder ist dies mangels alternativen der einzige Weg, der überhaupt etwas positives bewirken kann, wenn auch unwahrscheinlich?

Ich finde, da kommen ziemlich locker eine Menge Fragen zusammen. Und ganz oben hängt da der PSA-Wert - oder etwa nicht. Ich finde es nur zu verständlich, dass man (wir) da nach Antworten suchen. Und auch die Biochemie verstehen.

Am Donnerstag, den 29.7. hält Prof. Hertle, Leiter des Prostatakarzinomzentrum in Münster in der SHG Münster einen Vortrag zum Thema: "*Vorgehensweise bei der Erstdiagnose Prostatakrebs und bei einer Wiederkehr*", 18:00 Uhr Gesundheitshaus, Gasselstiege 13, 48159 Münster. Ich werde sehr aufmerksam zuhören und einige Fragen habe ich schon notiert, insbesonder wie der Herr Professor die Diskussion um den PSA sieht.

Allen einen schönen Abend

Detlev

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Detlev und alle Interessierten,

wie zu erkennen ist, habe ich bei meiner These zur Tumorlast, bewusst das PSA nicht berücksichtigt, weil ich glaube, das es mit der Entstehung des PCa nichts zu tun hat. Es ist nur ein Gradmesser der Schädigung einer Prostatazelle. 
Die Prostatadrüse hat nichts anderes zu tun als Enzyme zu produzieren, die dem Spermatozoon zur Beweglichkeit verhilft, es vor chemischen Einflüssen der Vagina zu schützen etc. Ist diese Drüse durch Entzündung oder Zellentartung geschädigt, fließt das PSA einfach nicht mehr in die dafür angelegten Kanäle, sondern wird bei Auflösen der Zellmembran in den gesamten Organismus ausgeschwemmt. 

Warum man dieses Enzym den Beinamen Antigen verpasst hat, erschließt sich mir so. Ein Antigen ist ein Eiweißkörper der zum Schutz angelegt ist. - Zum Schutz vor was? - Dabei kann es sich doch nur um den Schutz der Spermien handeln. Ergo hat PSA seine physioplogische und biochemische Bedeutung verloren, wenn der natürliche Weg der Spermien verbaut ist.

Das PSA bekommt aus meiner Sicht erst dann wieder eine Bedeutung, wenn es als Gradmesser der gesunden/kranken Prostata und/oder deren entarteten Zellpopolationen herangezogen wird.

Vereinfacht ausgedrückt sind Enzyme Stoffe, die als Transmitter oder zur direkten Verstoffwechelung von Nährstoffen in Körperzellen produziert werden. Die überwiegende Anzahl (nicht Menge) der Enzyme werden direkt ins Blut und den Pfortaderkreislauf abgegeben. 
Für all diese Enzyme gibt es Normwerte. So ist es möglich bei erhöhten Enzymwerten auf die regelrechte Funktion von Organen zu schließen. Diese Schlussfolgerungen kommen aber nicht dadurch zustande, weil die Zellen dieser Organe mehr von diesen Enzymen produzieren, sondern weil mehr als normal, Zellen absterben und beim öffnen der Zellmembran diese Enzyme freisetzen.

Deshalb füge ich dem PSA keine einflussnehmende Bedeutung bei der Entstehung des Prostatakarzinoms zu. Die einzige schlüssige Bedeutung ergibt sich aus der Tatsache, dass sich bei zunehmender Malignität der Prostatazellen die PSA-Produktion proportional erhöht bis sich die Zellen in NE-Phänotypus Zellen umwandeln und die PSA-Produktion einstellen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat helmut(i):
  Ich habe es etwas einfacher formuliert ...
 
  Hallo Helmut,
  nicht nur einfacher, sondern auch unmissverständlicher lerne ich dazu, wenn mein Beitrag bei Dir so rübergekommen ist: 
  Ich bin etwas unschlüssig, wie ich Deine Stellungnahme einordnen soll.
Sie klingt nach überflüssig, sinn- und zwecklos.


  Mit meinem Hinweis auf 
 

den      3 Jahre zurückliegenden Thread, Ist der steigende PSA-Wert ein Schurke?den      bescheidenen Erkenntniszuwachsdie      zwei mutigen Forscher aus Australien
 
  wollte ich lediglich andeuten, dass wissbegierige Querdenker (Wissenschaftler wie Laien) eine hohe Frustrationsschwelle  und einen langen Atem brauchen  geschweige denn Dich entmutigen.
 
  Mein Eindruck ist, wir ticken auf der gleichen Wellenlänge, bes. bei diesem Thema, das Du mit diesem Thread erfreulicherweise aus dem Dornröschenschlaf geweckt/geholt hast.
  Möge dieses Bild ein gutes Omen ...Und hoffentlich ...
 
  Zitat helmut(i):
  Nicht jeder hat Dein Wissen ...
 
  Danke für die Blumen. Es ist weniger als Du meinst, es ist mehr eine Art Vorwissen. Im Internetzeitalter steht Wissen jedem Suchenden in Fülle zur Verfügung. Die *Infoflut* ist das Problem. Es erinnert mich an Jemanden, der seinen Durst an einem Feuerwehrschlauch stillen möchte - ohne Reduzierrohr bzw. Druckminderer funktioniert es nicht so recht.
 
  Man braucht m.E. *etwas* Vorwissen, um das herauszufiltern, was wesentlich ist für die jeweilige Fragestellung oder richtig für den jeweiligen PK. Dies habe ich durch die 14jährige Erfahrung erworben. 
 
  Ein Quäntchen Intuition ist dabei hilfreich, meinte schon A. Einstein:
  Der intuitive Geist ist ein heiliges Geschenk und der rationale Geist ein treuer Diener. Wir haben eine Gesellschaft erschaffen, die den Diener ehrt und das Geschenk vergessen hat.

  Herzliche Grüße
 
  GeorgS

----------


## helmut (i)

Lieber GeorgS!

Ich freue mich  über Deine Stellungnahme, die mir zeigt, dass Dein Einwand nicht
kritisch gemeint war und dass Du sogar eine gemeinsame Wellenlänge unterstellst.

Gerne würde ich mich  Deiner Definition folgend  als Querdenker mit hoher Frustrationsschwelle und langem Atem einstufen; aber auch dies ist mir noch zu hoch gegriffen.

Ich verfüge weder über eine besondere Bildung noch über eine überdurchschnittliche Intelligenz. Aber ich neige dazu, nach dem Warum zu fragen, wenn mich ein Thema interessiert und dabei kann ich eine gewisse Hartnäckigkeit entwickeln (auch wenn die kleinen grauen Zellen mit 80 nicht mehr ganz so effektiv funktionieren wie früher).

Es ist ein schwerer Weg, sich mit diesen einfachen Mitteln ein Minimum an Wissen zu verschaffen; Umwege und Sackgassen sind vorprogrammiert. Wie Du richtig erwähnst, ist die Informationsflut (und die damit verbundenen Widersprüche) ein weiteres Problem; hier zu selektieren, ist eine Sisyphusaufgabe. Die Intuition als hilfreiches Geschenk zu nutzen  wie von Einstein so schön formuliert  wäre sicher ein gutes Hilfsmittel; aber auch sie muss einem gegeben sein.

Ich neige dazu, Fragen zu stellen und versuche dann, mir aus den Antworten ein bescheidenes Mosaik zu bilden. Ich scheue auch vor dummen Fragen nicht zurück (und habe mich damit auch schon bei so manchem Arzt unbeliebt gemacht).

So werde ich auch hier noch so manche Frage stellen, wohl wissend, dass ein Tor mehr fragen kann als 10 Weise zu beantworten vermögen. Ich habe mit dieser Rolle kein Problem, wenn ich damit Wissende veranlassen kann, sich zu äußern und wenn ich Suchende und Ratlose damit ein wenig motivieren kann, ebenfalls Fragen ohne Scheu und Hemmungen einzubringen.

Herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Heribert,




> wie zu erkennen ist, habe ich bei meiner These zur Tumorlast, bewusst  das PSA nicht berücksichtigt, weil ich glaube, das es mit der Entstehung  des PCa nichts zu tun hat. Es ist nur ein Gradmesser der Schädigung  einer Prostatazelle.


Eindeutig: PSA hat     *nichts*     mit der Entstehung von Prostatakrebs zu tun. Sofern ich dies missverständlich ausgedrück habe, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Alle Gute

Detlev

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Helmut, hallo Forum,

von Seiten der Ärzteschaft scheint es (leider) keinerlei neue Erkenntnisse zum Thema PSA zu geben. Zumindest konnte gestern Prof. Hertle (Fragestunde bei der SHG Münster zu "*Vorgehensweise bei der Erstdiagnose Prostatakrebs und bei einer Wiederkehr*") nichts dazu sagen, was wir nicht schon diskutiert haben (oder er wollte nicht).

Ich war ein wenig darüber entäuscht, wie wenig doch die meisten der betroffenen Mit-Mitglieder in der SHG grundsätzlich zur Problematik der Prostatakrebsdiagnose, der Behandlungsformen (Therapiemöglichkeiten) und zu ihrem eigenen Krankenstand (z.B. nach Biopsie ohne Wissen um den Tumorgrad - laut Gleason oder Helpap) haben. Aber dies ist ja anderen auch schon aufgefallen, Bernet berichtet ja gerade dazu aus seiner AHB.

Ansonsten war die Veranstaltung dadurch, dass eigentlich kein Vortrag, sondern am Thema orientiert eine lockere Fragestunde (ca. 90 Minuten) abgehalten wurde, für die Betroffenen individuell informativer und mehr ins Detaill gehend.

Es wurde deutlich, dass sich das Prostatakrebszentrum Münster an der "evidenzbasierten" Medizin orientiert. Gleichzeitig machte Prof. Hertle auch klar, dass es wirklich nur sehr wenig gesicherte Erklenntnisse zum PCa gibt, das man durchaus auch experimentierfreudig hinsichtlich der Therapie sein darf, wenn man sein Krankheitsgeschen genau beobachtet, gerade in Bezug auf eine Diagnose PCa im höheren Alter (nach 70-75 Jahren) empfahl er die Untersuchungsparameter (DRU, PSA, TRUS) dahingehend zu hinterfragen, ob nicht besser eine abwartende Haltung als Therapie in Frage kommt (auch bezüglich Biopsie). Einem suspekt vorkommende Befunde (z.B. Biopsie mit mitttlerem Gleason (7) und pathologischer Befund nach RPE von 3 - 6 könne nicht richtig sein -> Zweitgutachten unbedingt erforderlich) sollte man durchaus kritisch betrachten, gerade in der Pathologie fehlt es noch an Uro-pathologischen Spezialisten, allerdings scheint sich da jetzt ein positiver Trend abzuzeichnen.

Unmissverständlch stufte er allerdings die PSA-Messung als einen wichtigen Gradmesser für die Möglichkeit der Früherkennung ein, mit dem besonderen Hinweis, dies unbedingt in der Vorsorgeuntersuchung vorzusehen, wenn es anzeichen einer erblichen Vorbelastung gibt. Sodann sollten alle anderen Untersuchungsparameter in der Wertung mit einfließen und bei kleinen bis mittleren PSA-Werten die Größen für Prostatvolumen, PSA-Quotient, PSA-Dichte, PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit, PSA-Verdopplungszeit etc. unbedingt mitzubetrachten (wurde ja hier im Forum auch schon oft darauf hingewiesen), Anzeichen auf Prostatitis zu berücksichtigen und ebenfalls die gutartige Prostatavergrößerung mit einzubeziehen, da ja dort sich auch "normale PSA-Erhöhungen ergeben können. Er bestätigte, dass nur für sehr hohe PSA-Werte eine große Wahrscheinlichkeit auf bösartiges Gewebe existiere und das es relativ selten einen akut dringenden Handlungsbedarf gibt, so dass man sich in der Gesantdiagnostik durchaus Zeit lassen kann, um zu einer Therapieentscheidung zu kommen. 
Sofern sich nicht eindeutige Trends abzeichen, sollte man sich allerdings nicht mit zu häufigen PSA-Messungen selber unter Druck setzen, dies gilt dann insbesondere für die Therapiephase.

Prof. Hertle warnte davor, jede journalistische Veröffentlichung zum Thema sofort als "wahr" einzustufen, oftmals stünden sehr handfeste wirtschaftliche Interessen dahinter, etwas zu propagieren. Insbesondere sprach er da auch an, dass Krankenhäuser im Gegensatz zu früher nicht mehr nur soziale Einrichtungen seien, sondern nun als Unternehmen fungierten, um nicht zuletzt Profit zu machen. In diesem Zusammenhang stellte er klar, dass ein PCa sich nur sehr schwer durch ein bildgebendes Verfahren darstellen lässt und dass selbst bei Betrachtung des Tumotgewebes mit bloßem Auge nach der OP, anders als bei anderen Tumoren, sich kaum Erkennen lässt, dass hier ein Tumor vorliegt. Erst die mikroskopische Betrachtung brächte dann die Klarheit.

Leider, wie oben erwähnt, nichts "Neues" zum PSA, ansonsten ein informativer Abend.

Herzliche Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Uwe Bol

Liebe Leute,
ich melde mich zurück.
Zunächst zu mir selbst und meinen Mini-Problemen: die neueste PSA-Messung ergibt einen Rückgang von 9,92 auf 8,13 innerhalb eines Monats. Damit wird wohl keine Biopsie nötig, meint der Hausarzt, mein Urologe wird das hoffentlich bestätigen, und ein Zweitgutachten bei einem andere Urologen hoffentlich auch.

Die allgemeine Problematik hingegen trifft mich um einiges härter als die eigene, denn es wird immer verwirrender. Abgesehen von dem, was Detlev hier über die Hormontherapie geschrieben hat (und die vielleicht wirklich in einem anderen Forum diskutiert gehört), habe ich jetzt auch die beiden Artikel gelesen, deren Links mir Jürg geschickt hat. Und dort vor allem die umfangreiche Darstellung von Friedrich R. Douwes, Bad Aibling. Der ist ersichtlich ein Anhänger der Naturmedizin und sieht die Sache um den PSA-Wert völlig konträr zu allen anderen. Er behauptet, dass sich steigende PSA-Werte als Abwehrkampf der gesunden gegen die bösartigen Prostatazellen interpretieren lassen. Das habe ich bisher noch nirgends gelesen! "Viele Ärzte denken daher, ein erhöhter PSA-Wert ist schlecht und sollte reduziert werden, ich selber habe dies auch lange Zeit geglaubt und meine Therapieentscheidungen danach gerichtet. (...) Tatsache ist, dass Länder, in denen der PSA-Wert nicht bestimmt wird, bessere oder gleich gute Überlebensraten haben wie Länder, in denen er routinemäßig bestimmt wird. (...) PSA ist ein Verteidigungsmechanismus und befähigt normale Zellen, eine krankhafte Angiogenese (Zellwucherung) zu unterbinden."

Wenn das stimmt, habe ich sozusagen (in meinem Fall) die falsche Angst gehabt und hätte von Anfang an froh sein sollen, dass der PS-Wert steigt, weil mir das dann ja gesagt hätte, dass meine "guten" die "bösen" Zellen erfolgreich bekämpfen. Was klarerweise, wie meine Frau treffend feststellte, impliziert hätte, dass in meiner Prostata bereits "böse" Zellen wuchern. Ein wirklich absurdes Szenario! Noch bevor man weiss, ob es die "bösen" gibt, haben die "guten" sie bereits fest im Griff und erfolgreich bekämpft - so seine Lesart der PSA.

Könnte sich vielleicht noch jemand zu seinem "Hormonausgleich" äußern, vielleicht du Detlev, du hast dich meiner Ansicht nach vielleicht am intensivsten mit der Testosteronproblematik auseinandergesetzt? Douwes behauptet, man könne mit "natürlichen" Hormongaben (die synthetischen lehnt er ab) einen Hormonausgleich zwischen Testosteron, Progesteron und Östradiol herstellen, der die "Östrogendominanz" - die eigentliche Ursache für Pca - vermindert und in ihr Gegenteil kehrt, nämlich die karzinöse Prostata gesunden läßt. "Ich sehe immer wieder beeindruckende Therapieergebnisse ohne nennenswerte Nebenwirkungen bei meinen Patienten," lautet der letzte Satz seines Aufsatzes, "bei denen ein Hormonausgleich durchgeführt wurde."

Weder hier in unserer Diskussion noch in allen bisher gelesenen Artikeln habe ich je diese Auffassung vertreten gehört, dass es für Pca eine eindeutige und klare "Ursache" gibt. Überall sonst habe ich gelesen, dass die Kausalität für Pca ungeheuer breit gestreut ist, weil sie bei der Vererbung beginnt, über den "Lebensstil" geht bis hin zu Umwelteinflüssen und Giften. Douwes hingegen scheint die alleinige Ursache herausgefunden zu haben, zumindest schreibt er darüber: die "Östrogendominanz" ist daran schuld! Mag dazu sonst noch jemand was sagen?

Liebe Grüße, Uwe

----------


## sabine62

*niedriger PSA-Ausgangswert*

Über den PSA-Wert versuche auch ich mich ein Stück einzulesen.
Meine Hauptfrage ist: wie kann es sein, dass jemand einen PSA-Wert im Normbereich hat (z.B. 1,6) und dennoch nachgewiesen ein PCa und ein ziemlich aggresives dazu? Und wie kann man nach der Resektion feststellen - da ja der PSA-Wert nicht dafür geeignet ist - ob sich irgendwo ein Rezidiv eintwickelt?

Hat jemand Seiten im Internet gefunden, auf denen man sich kundig machen kann?

Grüße, Sabine

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sabine,

es sind gerade die aggressivsten Sorten, die kaum noch PSA produzieren, weil die betreffenden Zellen so weit entartet sind, dass sie kaum noch die Eigenschaften von Prostatazellen aufweisen einschließlich der Eigenschaft, PSA zu produzieren.

Ich habe immer wieder festgestellt, dass Männer mit metastasiertem PK und hohem (= dreistelligem) PSA-Wert wesentlich besser dran sind als Männer in gleicher Situation, aber niedrigem PSA-Wert (zwei- oder gar einstellig). Deren Krebs ist einfach der aggressivere.

Im Forumextrakt => Diagnostik => PSA findest Du einen Beitrag von mir vom 27.1.2004 mit einer Tabelle zur PSA-Produktion in Abhängigkeit vom Gleason-Grad. Den Link zum Forumextrakt findest Du im Kopf dieser Seite.

Ralf

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Uwe,

komme leider erst jetzt dazu, auf Deine Nachfrage zu antworten.

Das, was ich zur Testosteronproblematik geschrieben habe, ist das, was mir an verschiedenen Beiträgen und Veröffentlichungen zu diesem Thema aufgefallen ist und was mir daran logisch erscheint. Sehr weit bin ich damit auch noch nicht gekommen.

Es scheint wirkllich so, dass es zur Entstehung eines PCa keine klare Ursache gibt, Douwes Äußerungen dazu sind meiner Meinung nach auch nur eine Theorie. Um bei ihr zu klaren Aussagen zu kommen, bedürfte es einer Studie, die sich über viele Jahrzehnte hinziehen würde. Bis dahin haben wir bis jetzt leider nur "gesicherte Fragmente" (wie das, dass sich ein PCa mit einer sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit testosteronabhängig entwickelt), aus denen sich zum Teil sehr unterschiedliche Schlussfolgerungen ableiten lassen und dementsprechend sich sehr unterschiedliche Therapieansätze etablieren (mit mehr oder weniger großen Risiken. Ich glaube, deswegen haben wir auch so eine breite Diskussion zum Thema. Es muss (noch) jeder für sich einen Weg finden, mit dem er sich identifizieren kann.

Noch ein letztes zu dieser Problematik:



> Douwes behauptet, man könne mit "natürlichen" Hormongaben (die  synthetischen lehnt er ab) einen Hormonausgleich zwischen Testosteron,  Progesteron und Östradiol herstellen, der die "Östrogendominanz" - die  eigentliche Ursache für Pca - vermindert und in ihr Gegenteil kehrt,  nämlich die karzinöse Prostata gesunden läßt. "Ich sehe immer wieder  beeindruckende Therapieergebnisse ohne nennenswerte Nebenwirkungen bei  meinen Patienten," lautet der letzte Satz seines Aufsatzes, "bei denen  ein Hormonausgleich durchgeführt wurde."


Ich glaube nicht, dass Douwes wirklich diese Behauptung in einer "gesicherten Studie" aufrecht erhalten kann. Schon das "immer wieder" sagt mir, dass es auch andere, negative Ergebnisse gibt, die er nicht erwähnt und auch nicht quantifiziert. Das so zu machen, halte ich aber in einer Veröffentlichung für unseriös. 
Meine Intention dazu ist: "Wenn ich ein "gesichertes Ergebnis habe", kann ich dies veröffentlichen und propagieren. Ansonsten ist eine Veröffgentlichung zu einem Therapieansatz immer mit dem Zusatz zu versehen, dass dies experimentell ist und das man mit beschreiten dieses Therapieansatzes ein nicht definiertes Risiko eingeht. Wie schon oben geschrieben: Jeder muss für sich dann entscheiden, ob er dieses undefinierte Risiko an Stelle eines durch Studien belegten "gesicherten" Risikos auf sich nimmt.

Detlev

----------


## Uwe Bol

Hallo Detlev, hallo Jürg, Hallo Helmut und alle Mitlesenden,
da bleibt mir zwar nicht die Spucke weg, wohl aber die Sprache. Was soll ich da noch sagen? Wenn alles das stimmt, was du mir geschrieben hast, Detlev (und du hast ja viel mehr recherchiert als ich), dann wissen wir also weder mit wirklicher Gewissheit, wie der Zusammenhang zwischen Testosteron und PCa ist, ob das Hormon den Krebs produziert oder nicht (eine starke Wahrscheinlichkeit reicht mir da wirklich nicht aus, ich will endlich was Genaues und Klares wissen!), noch in welchem Zusammenhang die Hormonproduktion mit dem PSA-Wert steht.

Sehe ich da irgendwas falsch, oder ist das tatsächlich das Resume, das wir über die von dir, Helmut, angezettelte PSA-Frage ziehen müssen?

Bitte dringend um Gegenmeinungen!

Grüße, Uwe

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Uwe,

da uns die Wissenschaftler und Mediziner leider nichts besseres als starke Wahrscheinlichkeiten anbieten, müssen wir diese halt interpretieren! Und weiter recherchieren. Und auf bessere Ergebnisse hoffen!

Ich für meinen Teil (und ich betone:    *I__C__H*  ) akzeptiere diese zum Teil doch sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Und komme für   *mich*   bisher zu folgenden Aussagen:

1. PCa wächst testosteronabhängig. Wenn keine RPE oder Bestrahlung möglich ist oder der Verdacht auf ein Rezidiv sehr wahrscheinlich ist, ist der Hormonentzug die Therapie der ersten Wahl. (was nicht heißt, das andere nicht anderen Wahrscheinlichkeiten nachgehen können und andere Therapien machen, und was nicht heißt, dass es geringe PCa-Formen gibt, die auch ohne Testosteron wachsen können, ob nun "erlernt" oder schon immer dazu fähig).

2. Der PSA-Wert ist zur Überwachung der Therapie nach gesichertem PCa-Befund der beste Marker, die Gründe dafür habe ich schon angegeben (was nicht heißt, dass andere nicht auch andere Marker zur Überwachung nutzen können und ihre Therapie davon anhängig machen können).

3. Es gibt sehr viele Ursachen zur PCa-Entstehung: erbliche Gründe (bei mir vorhanden), ungesunde Lebensweisen (Erährung, Bewegung - bei mir mit Sicherheit nicht signifikant vorhanden), Stress (bei mir mehr als reichlich vorhanden), hormonelle Gründe (ich kenne bei mir keine Werte dazu), Schadstoffe (wüsste nicht, wann ich Ihnen über längere Zeit ausgesetzt gewesen sein soll), und viels mehr. All dies mag sich auf den Hormonspiegel ausgewirkt haben und Douwes ist mit seiner Entstehungstheorie auf dem richtigen Weg. Es aber auch in diesem Zusammenhang nachweisen zu können dürfte ihm im Moment nicht gelingen.

4. Der PSA-Wert ist zurzeit wohl der signifikanteste Marker, um einen Verdacht auf einen PCa entwickeln zu können. Leider liegt seine Aussagekraft trotzdem in einem sehr schwachen Bereich, so dass auf jeden Fall jede Menge anderer Kontrollen und Untersuchungen fällig werden, bevor man sich zu einer Biopsie entschließen sollte.

Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, dass Du in Deiner Situation sehr unzufrieden mit dem derzeitigen Sachstand bist: Sollstest Du nun einfach noch warten (ein Verdacht für ein PCa ist bei Dir ja bisher außer im PSA-Wert nicht begründet) oder solltest Du alle weiteren diagostischen Register ziehen, um Dir eine bessere Sicherheit zu holen (das Fatale an der Sache ist, Du bekämst sie nur dann absolut, wenn eine Biopsie positiv ausfallen würde. In allen anderen Fällen bleibt immer eine Ungewissheit - trotzdem: *ich* an Deiner Stelle würde *mich* für das Abwarten entscheiden, wobei ich keine allgemeingültigen Gründe, sondern nur die für *mich* gültigen Gründe habe!!!).

Ich glaube, Helmut hat genau dieses Thema deshalb angeregt, weil es bezüglich der Aussagekraft zum PSA-Wert diese großen Diskrepanzen gibt und er sich da keinen Reim drauf machen kann (ich ja eigentlich auch nicht). Wie die Diskussion zeigt, tendiert diese Thema immer auch sehr schnell in anderen Bereiche hinein (die Rolle des Testosterons und der Hormone überhaupt? Therapiewahl ?) Das ist aus meiner Sicht sehr verständlich, bestimmt doch der PSA-Wert nach meiner 2ten Aussage sehr deutlich diesen Bereich, wenn es auch leider dazu führt, das eigentliche Thema zu verlassen.

Insofern glaube ich, das Dein Resumee ein bisschen zu grob ausfällt. Allerding sollten wir nicht verkennen, dass gerade auch bezüglich der gesamten Unsicherheit zum PCa, seines Entstehens, seiner Diagnostik, seiner Therapie sowie auch zur Aufklärung zum mündigen Patienten dieses Forum entstanden ist. Wenn es mehr Klarheit gäbe, wäre die ganze Sache sicherlich einfacher, was nicht heißen soll, dass der PCa dadurch harmloser würde. 
(- am Rande bemerkt: Diese Forum ist einfach Extra-Klasse! Persönliche Anfeindungen hin oder her, es lebt unbedingt gerade auch von seinen zum Teil kontroversen Diskusisionen. Ich habe aus anderen persönlichen Gründen versucht speziell zum Nierenzellkarzinom ein ähnlich gelagertes Forum zu finden - vergeblich).

Schöne Grüße

Detlev

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Kollegen!

Ich habe mich einige Zeit zurückgehalten, weil das Thema sich sehr in die Breite entwickelt hat.Hiermit möchte ich versuchen, es wieder auf die eigentliche Fragestellung zurück zu führen.

*Eines der wenigen Dinge, die wir über PSA wirklich wissen, ist sein biologischer Zweck.*

Es steht im Dienst der Fortpflanzung und hier sorgt die Natur für unendliche Reserven.

Ich habe einmal versucht, einige elemtare Zusammenhänge in einfacher Form aufzugreifen und die Größenverhältnisse in Zahlen darzustellen. Sie scheinen die Vermutung nahe zu legen, dass PSA zunächst im Blut eigentlich gar nichts verloren hat. Erst im Krankheitsfall ändert sich dies; aus welchen Gründen und in welchem Ausmaßdazu gibt es noch viel Klärungsbedarf.

PSA im Sperma:

Die Konzentration im Sperma beträgt bis zu 3 mg/ml.
Die Spermamenge schwankt zwischen 3  6 ml.

Annahme: 
Konzentration im Sperma     2.0 mg/ml (Milligramm!)
                   Sperma  Menge        5 ml
                   Gesamtmenge    im Sperma    2 x  5 = 10 mg =     10.000 mcg (Mikrogramm)


PSA im Blut(-Serum):

Annahme: 
Konzentration im Blut     2.0 ng/ml (Nanogramm!)
                  Blutmenge            6000 ml
                  Gesamtmenge im Blut    2 x 6000= 12.000 ng =     12 mcg (Mikrogramm)


Die Konzentration im Sperma ist somit 1 Million mal so hoch wie im Blut!

Die absolute Gesamtmenge in 5ml Sperma ist somit ca 800mal so groß wie die absolute Gesamtmenge in 6 l Blut.


Meine Fragen:

Können diese Zahlen als Modellrechnung für einen gesunden Mann Gültigkeit haben?

Ist es bekannt, ob diese absolute Gesamtmenge für das Sperma in der Prostata bevorratet wird oder erst bei sexueller Stimulation so rasch gebildet wird?

Ich meine, die Kenntnis solch elementarer Fakten ist Voraussetzung für ein tieferes Einsteigen in die Problematik.

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Helmut und Mitstreiter



> Ich habe einmal versucht, einige elemtare Zusammenhänge in einfacher Form aufzugreifen und die Größenverhältnisse in Zahlen darzustellen. Sie scheinen die Vermutung nahe zu legen, dass PSA zunächst im Blut eigentlich gar nichts verloren hat. Erst im Krankheitsfall ändert sich dies; aus welchen Gründen und in welchem Ausmaßdazu gibt es noch viel Klärungsbedarf.


Nein, die Physiologie des menschlichen Körpers funktioniert nur durch nehmen und geben, also durch Symbiose.

Jede Körperzelle gibt einen Teil ihrer karakteristischen Merkmale wie Enzyme, Botenstoffe, Hormone etc. in die Lymphbahn oder direkt in die Blutbahn über die Zellmembran ab, genauso wie sie auf Botenstoffe und Nährstoffe aus der Blutbahn angewiesen ist um ihre Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Zuständig für diesen Austausch sind Mitochondrien. Es wäre, sollte man Deiner These folgen, nicht möglich aus bestimmten Parameter der zirkulierenden Blutmenge Rückschlüsse auf die regelrechte Funktion der Zellverbände (Organe) zu machen. Diese Zellsymbiose gilt für alle Zellen gleichermaßen.

Sie gilt also auch für die Prostatazellen und das produzierte PSA. Wie sonst sollen diese Zellen angeregt werden, bei höherem Bedarf (vor der Ejakulation) der Spermamenge entsprechend PSA zu produzieren. Wie sonst ließe sich erklären, dass im Zuge der Alterung des Mannes mit der Abnahme der Spermien auch die Menge des Ejakulats abnimmt.

Über Zellsymbiose hat unser langjähriger Mitstreiter *Ulrich*, der leider den Kampf gegen den Krebs verloren hat, sich viele Gedanken gemacht und fast umfassend recherchiert. Rustra ist in diesem Zusammenhang ebenfalls zu nennen.

Weil diese komplexen biologischen Abläufe bestehen und außerdem in unserem Falle entartete Prostatazellen PSA bis zum 10-fachen produzieren können, andererseits neuroendokrine Zellen kein PSA produzieren, lässt sich keine mathematische Richtschnur erstellen die diagnostisch und damit therapeutisch von Nutzen sein kann.

In vielen Diskussionen haben wir feststellen können, dass die Schulmedizin beim fortgeschrittenen PCa außer den Bildgebenden Verfahren zur Erkennung von malignen Aussiedlungen sich ausschließlich auf das PSA als Gradmesser des Fortschreitens der Erkrankung stützt. Dass diese Methode nicht richtig sein kann, bekommt spätestens dann eine Bedeutung, wenn sich zu den PCa-Zellen, NE-Zellen zugesellt haben.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Helmut,

hier ein Versuch von Antworten:




> Ich habe einmal versucht, einige elemtare Zusammenhänge in einfacher  Form aufzugreifen und die Größenverhältnisse in Zahlen darzustellen. Sie scheinen die Vermutung nahe zu legen, dass PSA zunächst im Blut eigentlich gar nichts verloren hat.


Jedensfalls ist mir bisher nicht bekannt, dass PSA zu anderen Zwecken gemessen und bewertet wird als zu den von uns bereits diskutierten. Der biologische Sinn, warum PSA im Blutserum existiert, ergibt sich wohl aus der bereits von Dir beschriebenen "Leckage" der Zellmebranen.




> Können diese Zahlen als Modellrechnung für einen gesunden Mann Gültigkeit haben?


Ich denke schon, mir erscheinen sie absolut plausibel, zumal die Zahlen auch schon an anderer Stelle in ähnlicher Dimension geäußert wurden. 
Der genaueren Beschreibung wegen möchte ich noch ergänzen: Das Ejakulat besteht zu 70-75 % aus einen Sekret der Samenbläschen, zu 20-25% aus dem Sekret der Prostatadrüsen (hier wird das "PSA-genante" Enzym gebildet, dass u.a. die Beweglichkeit der Samenfäden in dem Ejakulat fördern soll) und der Rest, also der kleinste Anteil, sind die Spermien selber. 




> Ist es bekannt, ob diese absolute Gesamtmenge für das Sperma in der  Prostata bevorratet wird oder erst bei sexueller Stimulation so rasch  gebildet wird?


Ich denke, dass es sich sowohl um eine Bildung des Sekretes (und damit des PSA) während der Stimuation als auch um eine Art von Vorratshaltung handelt, wobei es da ähnlich wie beim Sperma wohl ständig eine Erneuerung geben wird. Ich habe dies hier gefunden:

"_Die Prostatadrüsen münden beidseits vom Samenhügel in die prostatische  Harnröhre. Während der Ejakulation führt die Kontraktion der glatten  Muskulatur zur Exprimierung der Drüseninhalte._" (Urologie-ehrbuch.de - http://www.urologielehrbuch.de/prostataanatomie_02.html, Bereich  Urologie-Lehrbuch > Prostata > Anatomie, Abschnitt Histologie der Prostata)

Zur Ejakulation kann es ja aufgrund verschiedenster Ursachen sowohl schon nach sehr kurzer sexueller Stimulation als auch erst nach relativ langer sexueller Stimulation kommen. Aus meiner nur relativ unbewusst und selten erlebten Wahrnehmung heraus meine ich, dass die Ejakulationsmenge nach sehr langer Stimulation mir schon etwas größer vorgekommen ist, aber nicht so viel größer, dass man daraus auf eine signifikant abhängige Produktion nur unter Stimulation schließen kann. Es läßt sich ja nach sexueller Stimulation auch ein erhöhter PSA-Wert im Blutserum messen. Also müsste da schon eine gewisse "höhere" Produktion im Spiel sein.

Die Tatsache, das bei zeitlich in sehr geringem Abstand folgenden Ejakulationen immer weniger Ejakulat austritt, belegt zudem wohl auch eindeutig, dass die akute sexuelle Stimulation für die komplette Bildung nicht ausreicht. Wenn ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen zugrunde lege (aus sexuell wesentlich aktiverer Zeit), glaube ich, dass etwa 24 Stunden "Pause" notwendig sind, um die Menge an Ejakulat halbwegs wieder normal groß werden zu lassen. Und 10 Tage Pause verzehnfachen sie nicht.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne in meiner Ansicht belehren.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## helmut (i)

In diesem Forum wird zum Teil auf hohem Niveau diskutiert, welches anderweitig kaum zu finden sein dürfte. 

Die Männer, die dazu imstande sind, verfügen über hohe Intelligenz, Fremdsprachen -Kenntnisse, die Fähigkeit, abstrakt zu denken, komplizierte Zusammenhänge zu analysieren und mit Worten darzustellen. Es ist nahe liegend, dass sie in der Minderzahl sind; es bedeutet aber auch, dass sie nicht immer von allen verstanden werden.

Es gibt Männer  dazu zähle ich mich  die eine starke Wissbegierde haben, aber nicht die genannten Voraussetzungen in vollem Umfang mitbringen. Dann sollte es erlaubt sein, Dinge vereinfacht darzustellen und zu versuchen, auf diesem Weg grobe Strukturen und Zusammenhänge zu erkennen. Dies wird nicht immer erfolgreich sein, aber Ausdauer und die Unterstützung oder Kritik der Besserwissenden könnten einiges bewirken. 

Und es wird Männer geben, die von einfachen Darstellungen etwas profitieren, während sie vor wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen schlicht und einfach resignieren.

Mein Versuch, Zusammenhänge mit Zahlen stark vereinfacht darzustellen
soll der Veranschaulichung und dem Verständnis von Größenordungen dienen.

Dass viele Vorgänge in einer komplizierten Wechselwirkung ablaufen, ist mir durchaus bewusst.

Dass aber die Annahme mathematischer Abhängigkeiten in der Biologie immer sinnlos sein soll, widerlegen zahlreiche Beispiele namhafter Autoren.

Deshalb werde ich trotz dezenter Hinweise nicht aufgeben und meinem Stil treu bleiben, nach dem Wie und Warum zu fragen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es Einige gäbe, die dies akzeptieren und unterstützen.

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

> Deshalb werde ich trotz dezenter Hinweise nicht aufgeben und meinem Stil treu bleiben, nach dem Wie und Warum zu fragen.
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es Einige gäbe, die dies akzeptieren und unterstützen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Helmut


Lieber Namensvetter, Helmut,
 *
Das Ejakulat*  Beim Orgasmus werden ca. vier  Milliliter Ejakulat ausgestoßen. Darin sind etwa 40 bis 150 Millionen  Samenzellen enthalten, wovon mehr als 60 Prozent beweglich sind.  Zusätzlich ist im Ejakulat Sekret aus den Samenbläschen, der Prostata  und den Cowperschen Drüsen enthalten. 
Quelle: http://www.netdoktor.at/sex_partners...anatomie.shtml

Das hätten wir ja schon mal geklärt, oder? Aber...

*Die Cowpersche Drüsen* 
Sie sind paarig angelegt und liegen in der Beckenbodenmuskulatur. Ihre Ausführungsgänge münden in die Harnröhre. Die Cowperschen Drüsen  produzieren ein schwach alkalisches Sekret. Dieses wird schon vor dem Samenerguss in  die Harnröhre abgegeben um den schwach sauren Urin bzw. dessen Reste zu  neutralisieren. Außerdem verbessert es die Gleitfähigkeit vom Penis in  die Scheide. 
Quelle: http://www.pflegewiki.de/wiki/Cowpersche_Dr%C3%BCse

Wenn ich diesen sehr interessanten Thread richtig verfolgt habe, war von den Cowperschen Drüsen nichts zu lesen aber sie haben auch einen erheblichen Anteil  am Sexualakt bzw. gesamt Sekret vor und nach dem Orgasmus und das ist nicht wenig meine Schätzung liegt bei 2 - 5 ml!

Habe nach der OP nie wieder von diesem Sekret aus dieser Drüse gespürt und hatte immer den verdacht, daß sie bei der Prostatektomie mit entfernt worden sind?

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## helmut (i)

Liebe Kollegen!

Auf meiner Spurensuche nach unserem Verständnis von PSA tauchen Fragen auf, die mich selbst überraschen.

Vorsorglich möchte ich mich selbst zitieren:

Ich bin mir der Tatsache bewusst, dass meine Überlegungen ketzerisch (und vermutlich fehlerhaft) sind und bilde mir auch keinesfalls ein, klüger zu sein als Tausende von Experten. Trotz dezenter Hinweise werde ich jedoch nicht aufgeben und meinem Stil treu bleiben, nach dem Wie und Warum zu fragen.

Eine dieser Fragen lautet:

*Welche Funktion hat PSA eigentlich im Blut?*


Das Blut dient als Transportmittel für viele Substanzen, welche eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen haben.

Entweder dienen sie zur Sauerstoffversorgung und Ernährung der Zellen oder zur Entsorgung von Stoffwechselprodukten. Andere fungieren als Botenstoffe, die von Drüsen und Organen abgesondert werden, um bestimmte Vorgänge zu stimulieren oder zu hemmen.

Keine dieser Aufgaben ist für PSA im Blut zu erkennen.

PSA steht im Dienst der Fortpflanzung, die der Natur noch wichtiger ist als die Versorgung des Individuums. Seine Aufgabe ist es, für die Beweglichkeit der Spermien zu sorgen. Ein anderer biologischer Zweck ist nicht erkennbar.

Die Konzentration von PSA im Blut ist unvorstellbar gering und wird in ng/ml (meist noch mit nachfolgender Dezimalstelle!) gemessen.

1 ng                   =     1 Milliardstel Gramm        
1 Dezimalstelle  =     1 Zehn - Milliardstel Gramm                     
3 Dezimalstellen =     1 Billionstel Gramm.

Man muss einmal versuchen, sich diese Größenordnungen vorzustellen!

Kann es sein, dass die Diffusion winzigster Mengen ins Blut rein zufällig erfolgt, ohne jeden funktionellen Hintergrund?

Ist es denkbar, dass dieser zufällige Vorgang trotzdem mit einer Präzision erfolgt, die es rechtfertigt, aus Veränderungen in der erwähnten Größenordnung (ng) folgenschwere Konsequenzen bezüglich Diagnostik und Therapie abzuleiten?

Für Stellungnahmen  ob Bestätigung oder Korrektur  wäre ich Euch dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Helmut,



> Die Konzentration von PSA im Blut ist unvorstellbar gering und wird in ng/ml (meist noch mit nachfolgender Dezimalstelle!) gemessen.
> 
> 1 ng                   =     1 Milliardstel Gramm        
> 1 Dezimalstelle  =     1 Zehn - Milliardstel Gramm                     
> 3 Dezimalstellen =     1 Billionstel Gramm.
> 
> Man muss einmal versuchen, sich diese Größenordnungen vorzustellen!
> 
> Kann es sein, dass die Diffusion winzigster Mengen ins Blut rein zufällig erfolgt, ohne jeden funktionellen Hintergrund?
> ...


man sollte einfach daran glauben ob das Eine oder Andere auch stimmen, denn aus dem Blut kann man mehrere Hundert Krankheiten Analysieren => http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/articl...n-koennen.html  es stehen Jahrzehnte lange Erfahrungen dahinter wie Hoch oder Niedrig ein Wert sein darf aber wenn ein offensichtlicher Softwarefehler wie es Ulla´s Thread http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1414#post51414 auf zeigt, kann man wohl an die Zuverlässigkeit der Laborgeräte, Händling und Programmierung daran zweifeln! 
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Helmut,

da ich die Wahrheit selber ja nur vermute, ausdrücklich der Hinweis: meine Meinung!

*Ja, kein funktioneller Hintrergrund.
*
Deinen Gedanken zur Diagnostik und Therapie hinsichtlich der folgenschweren Konsequenzen möchte ich etwas relativieren:

Nur weil man mittlerweile in der Lage ist, in entsprechenden Größenordnungen zu messen, können wir überhaupt über "folgenschwere" Konsequenzen nachdenken.
Unter einer Prämisse, wir könnten wie früher nur mg (tausendstel) statt ng (millionstel) messen, hätten wir keine Möglichkeit, PCa anhand eines "Blutmarkers" verstärkt zu suchen (mein Wert von 283 ng = 0,283 mg wäre doch gar nicht als "auffällig" bewertet worden). 

Ich habe dieses extreme Beispiel bewusst gewählt, um darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass aus meiner Sicht keinerlei "Präzision" vorliegt. Es handelt sich um einen wie auch immer bedingten natürlichen Vorgang mit einer gewissen Bandbreite an möglichen Messwerten, die man als "normal" einstuft, weil man in Bezug auf höhere Messwerte gewisse Abhängigkeiten zu PCa-Häufungen ermittelt hat. Gäbe es diesen Zusammenhang nicht, hätte dieses Enzym einen ganz anderen Namen statt PSA.

Gerade die Art und Weise, wie wir Menschen diese Art von Zusammenhängen interpretieren, zeichnet uns ja gegenüber anderen Spezies aus. Einen "höheren" Sinn hinter der Tatsache zu vermuten, dass sich PSA auch im nicht Krankheitsfall im Serum nachweisen lässt, sehe ich nicht.

In der evidenzbasierten Medizin spielen solche statistischen  Zusammenhänge eine sehr große Rolle, ich glaube, auch deshalb haben sehr  viele von uns Schwierigigkeiten, sich auf die Aussagen der  evidenzbasierten Medizin einzulassen. Der individuelle Einzelfall fällt  da gerne mal durch das Raster!

In der Homöapathie ist es ja ähnlich, aber in gewisser Hinsicht genau  umgekehrt: da Spielen die homöpatischen Dosen (z.B. D12) eine Rolle, von  denen viele glauben, dass solch kleine Verdünnungen keine signifikanten  Wirkungen erzielen können (wobei ich hier keine Diskussion über  Homöpathie anzettteln möchte)

Zu diesem Gedankengang fällt mir eine mathematische Historie ein:
Die Römer kannten in ihrem Zahlensystem die Zahl 0 (Null) nicht, auch keine negativen Zahlen. Null bedeutete "Nichts" und war extrem obscur. Die Römer konnten sich nicht vorstellen, etwas kleineres als die "Eins" zu haben (I, II, III , IX V, VI ...). Sie haben Teilmengen (zum Beispiel bei Längeneinheiten) einfach in einer kleineren "anderen" Einheit definiert (Meile --> Fuß), und irgendwann war dann Schluss. Den Begriff 0,5 Meilen gab es einfach nicht. 
Erst das Dezimalsystem macht eine "unendliche Teilung möglich (geht natürlich auch mit anderen Systemen als dem dekadischem z.B. Dualsystem, ist aber ohne weitere Definitionen so einfach nicht möglich, da eine stellenwert beschriebene Interpretation wie im dekladischen System nicht möglich ist).

Im Übrigen haben es die Wissenschaftler in der Neuzeit dadurch sehr viel einfacher - schnell mal einen weiteren kleinen (griechischen) Buchstaben definiert und schon gibt es Pikogramm und andere Vertraute.

In diesem Sinne

Detlev

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Helmut!

Glauben fällt mir schwer, auch wenn es manchmal einfacher wäre.
Ich möchte verstehen!

Großes Kompliment aber für Deine Website, da steckt sicher viel Arbeit dahinter!



Hallo Detlev!

Dein Ausflug in die Geschichte der Mathematik erklärt möglicherweise, warum ich mit Zahlen < 1 so meine Schwierigkeiten habe. Vielleicht stecken in meinen Genen noch rudimentäre Reste des Mangels an Abstraktionsvermögen, welchen Du von den Römern berichtest. (Meine Vorfahren stammen aus Italien!).

Doch Spaß beiseite..


Meine Vermutung, dass das Auftreten von PSA im Blutserum keinerlei biologischen Hintergrund hat, ist offensichtlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass in der Natur (fast) alles einem bestimmten Zweck dient, den wir nur häufig nicht erkennen können.

Könnte es sich einfach um die Entsorgung gewisser Überkapazitäten handeln?

Falls ja, wäre es schwer verständlich, dass beim Gesunden (ohne äußere Einflüsse) ein konstanter Pegel über lange Zeit gehalten wird; (dies habe ich mit Präzision gemeint).

Im Übrigen beziehen sich meine Überlegungen auf die Rolle des PSA beim Einzelnen, sodass die Statistik der evidenzbasierten Medizin hier nicht relevant sein kann.

Natürlich sind viele Diagnosen erst durch die enorme Verbesserung der Messtechnik möglich geworden. Aber egal, ob Milligramm oder Pikogramm  es geht mir weniger um absolute Größen, sondern um das Größenverhältnis. 

(Übrigens ist Wikipedia mit mir der gleichen Meinung, dass 1 Milliarde ng = 1 g sind.
Aber dies nur nebenbei).

Die Tatsache, dass die PSA  Konzentration im Sperma um ein Vielfaches ( 1 Million?) höher ist als im Blut, ist wohl als gesichert zu betrachten. Dies gilt auch für die absolute Menge, welche wiederum Rückschlüsse auf die PSA  Bildung in der Prostata ermöglicht.

Das Verhältnis zwischen gemessenem Wert im Blut und der Gesamtmenge in der Prostata ist die große Unbekannte, die uns beschäftigen sollte. Dieser sog. Leckfaktor muss zwangsläufig sehr klein und  nach meiner Vorstellung  sehr sensibel und störungsanfällig sein. Ob seine Veränderungen durch Erkrankungen und Therapien auch nur annähernd richtig eingeschätzt werden, ist die große Frage, die mich umtreibt. 

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous3

Leute,

http://deposit.ddb.de/cgi-bin/dokser...=967898676.pdf

In der Einleitung dieser Dissertation wird einiges zum Verständnis von PSA vermittelt. Im weiteren Verlauf wird's....anstrengend.

Andi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

zuerst einmal Respekt für den Initiator ( Helmut )I, dass nach anfänglichen Anfangsschwierigkeiten, das Echo derartiges Niveau erreicht hat.

Das Thema hat sehr an Komplexität zugenommen, es bedarf unbedingt Hintergrundwissen in die Biomedizin um annähernd die Sachzusammenhänge zu erkennen und die Mechanismen zu verstehen.

Hierzu haben ja viele sehr gute Beiträge beigetragen. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass Schreiber mit hohem Anteil von Recherchen in die Biomedizin nicht das nötige Feedback erhielten.

Will man die Zusammenhänge wirklich ernsthaft weiterführen, sollte man sich auch die Hintergrundinformationen aneignen und die Gelegenheit nutzen, unverstandenes hier im Forum zu klären. Hieraus profitieren alle die ernsthaft daran interessiert sind. 

Unverstandenes kann man immer noch einer Plausibilitätsprüfung unterziehen und sich annähern. ( Auch ohne Newton )

Ich möchte auch mein Schärflein beitragen mit nachfolgendem Text neuerer Forschungsarbeiten:

sollte dieser Beitrag zu Komplex sein, step for step. 

In jedem Fall dürfte er viele Fragen beantworten.


*Testosteron  Prostata  PSA* 

*Inwieweit ist PSA ein Marker für Effekte von Testosteron an der Prostata? fficeffice" />*ffice:word" />*Physiologische Testosteroneffekte an der Prostata wie die Regulierung Androgen-abhängiger Gene führen bei gesunder, intakter Drüse zu keiner Abgabe von Prostata-spezifischem Antigen (PSA) ins Blut. Erst wenn die strukturelle und funktionelle Integrität der Prostata beeinträchtigt ist, lässt sich PSA im Blut nachweisen. Diesbezüglich beschäftigt Urologen seit der Entdeckung, dass Prostatakarzinome durch Androgendeprivation zur Regression gebracht werden können, brennend die Frage, ob Testosteron in der Pathophysiologie maligner Prostataerkrankungen eine Rolle spielt. In zahlreichen, damit befassten Studien wurden bislang keine stichhaltigen Indizien für eine Beteiligung von Testosteron in physiologischer Konzentration an der Karzinogenese von Prostatakrebs ermittelt. Im Gegenteil scheint sogar das Jahrzehnte lang unangefochtene Dogma, Testosteron stimuliere das Wachstum eines bestehenden Prostatakarzinoms, ins Wanken zu geraten.*





Prostata-spezifisches Antigen (PSA) ist ein Glykoprotein und gehört zur 15-köpfigen Familie der Gewebskallikreine, deren Gene allesamt auf dem langen Arm von Chromosom 19 (19q133-4) in einem ca. 280 Kilobasen umfassenden Lokus positioniert sind. In der rationalen Benennung erhält PSA den Namen humanes Kallikrein 3 (hK3) und sein kodierendes Gen die Bezeichnung KLK3. 


Biologische Funktionen von PSA, ...


... das physiologischerweise in die Samenflüssigkeit abgegeben wird, umfassen die Verflüssigung des nach der Ejakulation im Seminalplasma entstehenden Koagulums und möglicherweise auch die Beteiligung an der Auflösung des Zervikalschleims. Die Hauptmenge des PSA in der Samenflüssigkeit ist eine aktive Serin-Protease mit Chymotrypsin-ähnlicher Aktivität. 


Die Expression von PSA ... 


... ist Androgen-abhängig. Sie wird über die Ausbildung eines so genannten Transkriptionsapparates unter Beteiligung von Androgen-Response-Elementen in der Promotor-Region von KLK3 und des Androgen-aktivierten Androgenrezeptors gesteuert. In der Prostataepithelzelle ist nicht Testosteron selbst, sondern sein Derivat Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) aktivierender Ligand des Androgenrezeptors. Die Umwandlung des aus der Zirkulation aufgenommenen Testosterons erfolgt direkt im Prostatagewebe unter der katalytischen Wirkung von 5alpha-Reduktase Typ 2. 


Erhöhte PSA-Spiegel im Blut bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs lassen sich nicht durch eine verstärkte Expression von PSA in den Tumorzellen erklären. Im Gegenteil wurde gerade bei aggressiven Prostatakarzinomen sogar eine verminderte PSA-Produktion nachgewiesen *[1]* 


Wenn PSA ins Blut gelangt, ... 


... hängt das zunächst mit dem Verlust der strukturellen und funktionellen Integrität der epithelialen Auskleidung der tubulo-alveolären Drüsen und/oder der Ausführungsgänge zusammen. Die Epithelien bilden eine hermetische Grenze zwischen Drüsenlumen und interstitiellem Gewebe, die durch verschließende Zellhaften (tight junctions; Zonulae occludentes) im apikolateralen Bereich aneinandergrenzender Zellen aufrechterhalten wird *(Abb.)*. Große Moleküle wie PSA können die Barriere normalerweise nur an Stellen überwinden, wo die Verbindung vorübergehend gelöst wird. Das geschieht im Rahmen der ständigen Regeneration des Epithels. Auf diesem Weg gelangen physiologischerweise aber nur verschwindend geringe Mengen an PSA ins Gewebe und von da aus ins Blut. 



Idealisierte Prostataepithelzelle, die über tight junctions im Bereich der apikolateralen Zelloberfläche mit benachbarten Zellen verbunden ist. Größere Moleküle wie PSA (rot) gelangen bei intaktem Epithel nicht aus dem Prostatasekret in die intersitielle Flüssigkeit und von da ins Blut. Endo- und Exozytose findet zwar an der gesamten Zelloberfläche statt, doch aufgrund der Polarität der Epithelzelle ist der vesikuläre Transport in der Zelle zielgerichtet, d.h. Sekretionsprodukte werden nur zur apikalen Zelloberfläche transportiert und durch Verschmelzen der Vesikelmembran mit der Plasmamembran ausgeschleust. Apikale und basolaterale Plasmamembran unterscheiden sich insbesondere in ihren Proteinbestandteilen. Bei nicht zielgerichtetem vesikulären Transport könnte die Trennung nicht aufrechterhalten werden.
N = Zellkern, E = Endosom, L = Lysosom, G = Golgi-Apparat, BM = Basalmembran 




Wesentlich für die Barrierefunktion des Epithels ist auch die Polarität der Epithelzellen, durch die endozytotische und exozytotische Aktivitäten an der apikalen von denen an der basolateralen Zelloberfläche funktionell strikt getrennt sind. Mittels Immunhistochemie lassen sich die apikale und die basolaterale Plasmamembran als unterschiedlich zusammengesetzte Zellkompartimente erkennen. Diese Polarität geht bei maligner Transformation allmählich verloren. Letztlich findet die Sekretion von PSA ohne Orientierung an der gesamten Zelloberfläche statt, wie das auch bei Metastasen anzunehmen ist. 


Zahlreiche Molekülvarianten ...


... von PSA wurden insbesondere im Blut identifiziert. Die Hauptmenge hiervon bilden stabile Komplexe mit verschiedenen, im Blut in hoher Konzentration vorkommenden Protease-Inhibitoren. Vorherrschend in dieser allgemein als komplexiertes PSA (cPSA) bezeichneten Fraktion ist das an alpha1-Antichymoptypsin gebundene PSA. Eine kleinere Fraktion von Komplexen aus alpha2-Makroglobulin und PSA wird durch kommerzielle Bestimmungsmethoden für cPSA nicht erfasst. 


Komplementär zu cPSA tritt im Blut auch eine Fraktion an freiem PSA (fPSA) auf, die diagnostisch von Bedeutung sein kann, denn das Verhältnis von Gesamt- zu fPSA (das meist als Prozentsatz des fPSA am Gesamt-PSA (%fPSA) ausgedrückt wird, ist bei erhöhten PSA-Werten infolge benigner Prostatahyperplasie (BPH) in der Regel größer als bei erhöhten PSA-Werten infolge eines Prostatakarzinoms. 


Das fPSA im Blut ist eine Mischung verschiedener PSA-Varianten (intakte, trunkierte, nicked Formen), deren jeweilige Molekülstruktur die Komplexbindung mit den Protease-Inhibitoren im Blut nicht zulässt. Bestimmte Subfraktionen des fPSA werden auf ihre Eignung untersucht, zwischen BPH und Prostatakrebs diskriminieren zu können. Warum es bei welcher Prostataerkrankung zur Sekretion welcher PSA-Varianten ins Blut kommt, ist allerdings längst nicht geklärt. 


Ein Einfluss des Serum-Testosteronspiegels auf das Serum-PSA ...


... implizierte, dass Testosteron in die Pathogenese von Prostataerkrankungen eingebunden ist. Doch bereits 1995 hatten Monath et al. bei 150 Männern ohne vorausgegangene Prostatakrebserkrankung ermittelt, dass keine Korrelation zwischen Testosteron und PSA besteht. Dieses Ergebnis hatte auch nach Korrekturen für Alter und Körpergewicht Bestand. Die Untersucher zogen daraus die Schlussfolgerung, dass durch die simultane Bestimmung der Serum-Testosteronkonzentration weder die Sensitivität noch die Spezifität von PSA als Tumormarker verbessert werden könnten *[2]*. 


Diese Ergebnisse wurden jüngst bestätigt und insofern erweitert, als gezeigt wurde, dass die Höhe des Serum-Testosteronspiegels weder bei eugonadalen, hypogonadalen noch bei hypogonadalen Männern unter einer Testosteronsubstitutionstherapie mit dem Serum-PSA-Spiegel korreliert ist *[3]*. 


Zirkulierende Androgene verursachen keine BPH, ...


... doch andererseits entwickelt sich auch keine BPH ohne sie, wie Roehrborn (2008) in einem Übersichtsartikel zur Pathologie der BPH feststellt. Das bestätigt sich bei Männern, die bereits vor der Pubertät kastriert wurden. Sie behalten ihr Leben lang eine kleine Prostata. Ferner führt auch Androgendeprivation bei erwachsenen Männern zur Involution der Prostata. Demnach kommt dem Testosteron bzw. dem DHT allenfalls eine permissive Rolle bei der Entwicklung einer BPH zu *[4]*. 


Im Alter sinkt bei Männern der Testosteronspiegel im Blut. Allerdings hat das kaum Einfluss auf die intraprostatischen DHT-Spiegel. Im Einklang damit fanden Marberger et al. (2006) bei einem Kollektiv von Patienten mit BPH keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Serum-Testosteronspiegel, Serum-PSA und Prostatavolumen *[5]* *(Tabelle)*.




Über eine Rolle von Testosteron in der Pathophysiologie von Prostatakrebs ...


... wird seit der bahnbrechenden Arbeit von Huggins und Hodges im Jahr 1941 spekuliert, als die später Nobelpreis-gekrönte Entdeckung, dass das Wachstum von Prostatakarzinomen durch Kastration gestoppt werden kann *[6]*, den Anstoß für die heute standardmäßig angewandte Androgendeprivationstherapie (ADT) gegeben hat. Daraus ergibt sich eine der wenigen gesicherten und allgemein anerkannten Aussagen zu Testosteron und Prostatakrebs: Prostatakrebs ist in den meisten Fällen ein Androgen-abhängiger Tumor, der bei einem Serum-Testosteronspiegel im Bereich des Kastrationsniveaus, meist  wenn auch nur zeitweilig  zur Regression gebracht werden kann. 


Andererseits wurde besagter Arbeit von Huggins und Hodges entnommen, dass die Gabe von Testosteron bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs das Tumorwachstum beschleunigt. Die Autoren hatten drei ihrer Patienten, die zuvor kastriert worden waren, um den Tumor zur Regression zu bringen, mit täglich 25 mg Testosteronpropionat i.V. behandelt. Sie registrierten daraufhin einen steilen Anstieg der sauren Phosphatase im Serum. In folgenden Untersuchungen mit Prostatakrebspatienten, die sich vor einer Testosterontherapie keinem Entzug der androgene unterzogen hatten, kam es zu keinem Anstieg der sauren Phosphatase und zu keinen klinischen Symptomen. Eine Erklärung hierfür liefert das so genannte Sättigungskonzept, wonach normale endogene Serum-Testosteronspiegel ausreichen, um eine praktisch maximale Wachstumsstimulierung von Prostatakarzinomen zu bewirken. Erst ein Absenken des Testosteronspiegels auf Kastrationsniveau hat signifikante Effekte auf das Wachstum von Prostatakrebs. 


Interessante Ergebnisse zum Einfluss des Serum-Testosteronspiegels auf das Prostatakrebsrisiko lieferte eine multinationale Studie, in der 17 049 Männer im Mittel 8,7 Jahre nachverfolgt worden waren: Weder Testosteron noch adrenale Androgene standen im Zusammenhang mit einem erhöhten Risiko für nicht aggressiven (low grade) Prostatakrebs. Andererseits halbierte sich das Risiko für aggressiven Prostatakrebs bei einer Verdopplung des Serum-Testosteronspiegels *[7]*. 


Testosteron wirkt auch über seinen Metaboliten Estradiol, ...


... der in den Prostataepithelzellen via Aromatisierung gebildet wird. Zudem kommt es bei Männern im Alter häufig zu einer relativen Estrogendominanz. Parallel dazu vergrößert sich das Volumen der Prostata. Dass hierbei ein Zusammenhang bestehen könnte, ergibt sich aus Befunden, wonach die Männer mit der am stärksten ausgeprägten BPH meist auch die höchsten Estradiol-Spiegel aufweisen. 


Estrogene Wirkungen kommen entweder über den Erstrogenrezeptor (ER) oder der den ER zustande. Aus der Verteilung der beiden Rezeptoren in der Prostata lässt sich auf deren Rolle in der Pathogenese der BPH schließen. 


Bei der Frage nach Zusammenhängen zwischen Testosteron und Prostatakarzinom  so es denn welche gibt  muss zum einen untersucht werden, ob Testosteron die Entstehung von Prostatakrebs begünstigt und/oder andererseits das Wachstum eines bestehenden Prostatakarzinoms beeinflusst. Das oft vorgebrachte Argument, Prostatakrebs hätten Männer erst im fortgeschrittenen Alter, wenn der Testosteronspiegel bereits abgefallen ist, trägt im Grunde nicht wirklich zur Freisprechung des Hormons als Beteiligten im Rahmen der Karzinogenese bei. Dieser Rahmen muss mit bis zu 40 Jahren recht weit gesteckt werden, so dass der Zeitpunkt der Krebsentstehung in den Lebensabschnitt fällt, in dem der Testosteronspiegel normalerweise am höchsten ist. 


Curruba (2007) stellt in einem Übersichtsartikel dar, dass Indizien sogar für die Entstehung präkanzeröser oder maligner Läsionen bereits in utero sprechen *[8]*. An Tiermodellen hatten Prins et al. (2007) gezeigt, dass eine anormal hohe Exposition mit Estrogenen während der kritischen Entwicklungsperiode in utero zu dauerhaften Veränderungen der Prostatamorphologie und -funktion führt  ein Prozess, der mit Estrogen-Imprinting bezeichnet wird *[9]*. 


Für den zunächst paradox erscheinenden Befund der Prostate Cancer Prevention Trial (PCPT), wonach sich die Prostatakrebsinzidenz unter dem 5alpha-Reduktase-Inhibitor Finasterid zwar deutlich verringerte, aber zugleich der Anteil schlecht differenzierter (Gleason Score 7) Tumoren in der Behandlungsgruppe den in der Placebo-Gruppe signifikant übertraf, wird neben einem Detection Bias unter anderem auch diskutiert, ob die Verschiebung des Androgen-/Estrogengleichgewichts in der Prostata hierfür eine Rolle spielt *[8]*. 


Bei der Testosteronsubstitution hypogonadaler Männer ...


... haben Urologen vielfach die Befürchtung, schlafende Hunde zu wecken. Einerseits haben Autopsie-Analysen bis zu. ca. 30 % der Männer latenten oder okkulten Prostatakrebs. Die Prävalenz hat sich in der PSA-Ära allerdings deutlich verringert *[10]*. Andererseits ist die Ansicht nach wie vor weit verbreitet, Prostatakarzinome wüchsen bei exogener Zufuhr von Testosteron. 

Eine aktuelle Analyse zum Prostatakrebsrisiko hypogonadaler Männer unter einer Testosteronsubstitutionstherapie unternahmen Shabsigh et al. (2009). In ihrer systematischen Literaturübersicht identifizierten sie 44 Untersuchungen, in denen Männer mit niedrigem oder im unteren Normbereich liegendem Testosteronspiegel und den Symptomen eines Hypogonadismus mit Testosteron behandelt worden waren. Ferner waren Fälle von Prostatakrebs in diesen Studien histologisch bestätigt worden. Es handelte sich um elf randomisierte, Placebo-kontrollierte Studien, 29 nicht kontrollierte Untersuchungen mit Männern ohne vorausgegangene Prostatakrebserkrankung und vier Studien, in denen hypogonadale Männer nach überstandenem Prostatakrebs mit Testosteron behandelt worden waren. In keiner der 44 Studien wurde nachgewiesen, dass Testosteron in der Therapie hypogonadaler Männer zu einer Zunahme des Prostatakrebsrisikos führt. Es wurden auch keine Unterschiede im Gleason Score bei den entdeckten Prostatakarzinomen zwischen Fällen mit und ohne Testosteronbehandlung festgestellt *[11]*.



*Literatur:*
*[1] Magklara A, Scorilas A, Stephan C, et al. 2000.* Decreased concentration of prostate-specific androgen and human glandular kal­­li­krein 2 in malignant vs. nonmalignant pros­ta­tic tissue. Urology 56:527-532.
*[2] Monath JR, McCullough DL, Hart LJ, Jarow JP, 1995.* Physiologic variations of se­rum testo­sterone within the normal range do not affect serum prostate-specific antigen. Uro­logy 46:58-61.
*[3] Grober ED, Lamb DJ, Khera M, et al. 2008.* Correlation between simultaneous PSA and serum testosterone concentrations among eugonadal, untreated hypogonadal and hypogonadal men receiving testosterone replacement therapy. Int J Impot Res 20:561-565.
*[4] Roehrborn CG, 2008.* Pathology of be­nign prostatic hyperplasia. Int J Impot Res 20:S11-S18.
*[5] Marberger M, Roehrborn CG, Marks LS, et al. 2006.* Relationship among serum testosterone, sexual function, and response to treatment in men receiving dutasteride for benign prostatic hyperplasia. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 91:1323-1328.
*[6] Huggins C, Hodges CV, 1941.* Studies on prostatic cancer, I: the effect of castration, of estrogen and of androgen injection on serum­phosphatases in metastatic carcinoma of the prostate. Cancer Res 1:293-297.
*[7] Severi G, Morris HA, MacInnis RJ, et al. 2006.* Circulating steroid hormones and the risk of prostate cancer. Cancer Epidemiol Biomarkers Prev 15:86-91.
*[8] Carruba G, 2007.* Estrogen and prostate cancer: an eclipsed truth in an androgen-do­mi­nated scenario. J Cell Biochem 102:899-911.
*[9] Prins GS, Birch L, Wan-Yee Tang W-Y, Ho SM, 2007.* Developmental estrogen exposures predispose to prostate carcinogenesis with aging. Reprod Toxicol 23:374-382.
*[10] Konety BR, Bird VY, Deorah S, Dahmoush L, 2005.* Comparison of the incidence of latent prostate cancer detected at autopsy before and after the prostate specific era. J Urol 174:1785-1788.
*[11] Shabsigh R, Crawford ED, Nehra A, Slawin KM, 2009.* Testosterone therapy in hypogonadal men and potential prostate can­cer risk: a systematic review. Int J impot Res 21:9-23.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Helmut und Interessierte



> Die Expression von PSA wird über die Ausbildung eines so genannten Transkriptionsapparates unter Beteiligung von Androgen-Response-Elementen in der Promotor-Region von KLK3 und des Androgen-aktivierten Androgenrezeptors gesteuert.
> 
> Möchte ihn jemand erklären?


Eine, durch einen hormonellen Reiz ausgelöste Verzahnung zwischen der Basalzellmembran und der Epithelzellmembran - Die kleinste Einheit des Drüsenparenchyms - führt zur Auflösung der Epithelzellmembran und damit zur Ausschüttung der Sekrete (u.a PSA) in die Zielkanäle der Prostatadrüse. Gefördert wird dieser Vorgang durch die muskuläre Kontraktion der gesamten Prostata beim Ejakulationsvorgang. Die Ausführungsgänge befinden sich in der prostatischen Harnröhre am sog. Samenhügel.

In einem meiner früheren Beiträge gab ich bereits zu bedenken, ohne tiefer in die Anatomie und Biologie der Prostata einzusteigen, führt die alleinige Betrachtung des PSA im Zusammenhang mit dem PCa zu keinem verständlichen Ergebnis.

Um zu diesem Verstehen zu kommen, ist es zwingend erforderlich u. a. die von Hans-J. eingebrachten Zitate aufzuarbeiten, laienverständlich zu übersetzen und deren Verläufe mit dem PCa in Zusammenhang zu bringen.

Du hast recht Helmut, eine solche Arbeit ist für ein Diskussionsforum zu aufwändig und sollte bestenfalls in einem virtuellen Seminar fortgeführt werden. Interessierten Forumteilnehmern sollten erst dann Beiträge zur Disskussion vorgestellt werden, wenn die Seminarteilnehmer plausibel Ergebnisse vorweisen können.

Lieber Helmut, wie gefällt Dir dieser Vorschlag?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hans-J.

*Hallo alle Miteinander,*

*ja, leider ist dieser Fachbeitrag für sehr Sachkundige geschrieben.* 
*Trotzdem sollten wir - und da bin ich mit im Boot - uns das verständliche und zweckdienliche Herausarbeiten und unwesentliches ruhig beiseitelassen.*
*Wie die zellbiolgischen Abläufe zur Aktivierung des AR- Rezeptors funktionieren, sollte uns nicht weiter als Betroffene und Laien interessieren.*

*Obwohl dies der liebe Heribert sehr anschaulich aufgebröselt hat.*

*Wohl aber das Grundwissen und die Auswirkungen für uns Betroffene* 
*als Beispiel:*

Prostata-spezifisches Antigen (PSA) ist ein Glykoprotein, das physiologischerweise in die Samenflüssigkeit abgegeben wird.ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
Die Expression von PSA ist Androgen-abhängig
 
In der Prostataepithelzelle ist nicht Testosteron selbst, sondern sein Derivat Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) aktivierender Ligand des Androgenrezeptors. Die Umwandlung des aus der Zirkulation aufgenommenen Testosterons erfolgt direkt im Prostatagewebe unter der katalytischen Wirkung von 5alpha-Reduktase Typ 2. 
 
_Ich bin mir natürlich der Tatsache bewusst, dass viele Abläufe in der Biochemie höchst komplex verlaufen und dass es schwierig ist, sie in einer für den Laien halbwegs verständlichen Sprache darzustellen._
_Wenn wir uns jeden einzelnen Abschnitt so erarbeiten und uns auf das wesentliche Beschränken, wird er transparent und allen Interessierten einen hohen Wissensschub vermitteln. Ich bin so gar sicher, dass wir uns so ganzheitliches Wissen erwerben werden._
_z.B._
unter der katalytischen Wirkung von 5alpha-Reduktase Typ 2. 
_Spätestens jetzt sollten die Zusammenhänge klar werden, von Dutasterid und DHT._
 
_Lieber Helmut&Forum, es gibt keinen Grund, zu resignieren, wir müssen nicht  jedes, unbekannte Synonym nachschlagen ohne oberflächlig zu werden._

_Anhand des Beispiels wollte ich eine evtl. Arbeitsweise vorschlagen, die Teamarbeit zuläßt, aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen ist._ 

_Der eingestellte Thread hat Potential, mit den verständlichen Ressourcen ist etwas anzufangen, es liegt an uns diese zu nutzen._

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, meine Lieben,



> _z.B._
> unter der katalytischen Wirkung von 5alpha-Reduktase Typ 2. 
> _Spätestens jetzt sollten die Zusammenhänge klar werden, von Dutasterid und DHT._


Ich glaube schon lange, daß nicht das PSA sondern der DHT = Dihydrotestosteron unser Hauptproblem ist und habe mir zum xten mal diesen Bericht in PDF-Format durchgelesen... 
www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/strumzehnjahre.pdf
...Seiten ab 12 und hauptsächlich auf der Tabelle 2-3 Avodart Wirkstoff Dutasterid  hemmt die Enzyme SRD5A1 und SRD5A2 und hemmt  das DHT = Dihydrotestosteron im Blut zu 95 % und 97 % im Prostatagewebe.

Ich weiß, daß es immernoch große Zweifler von Proscar bzw. Avodart gibt, Sie glauben, daß der PSA Wert verschönt wird, nein, im Gegenteil ist der Fall!

Ich bin bei einem Urologen und Onkologen in Behandlung und ich glaube, daß ich beide davon überzeugen konnte, daß das Medikament *Avodart* mit dem Wirkstoff *Dutasterid* während der IDT = intermittierende Androgen Deprivation -Hormonblockade- und als Erhaltungstherapie für uns PCa Kranke von großem Nutzen sind!

So bin ich der Überzeugung, daß das DHT der große Übeltäter ist und nicht das PSA!

Herzliche Grüsse
Helmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo lieber Helmut (2)

danke für dein Feedback.
Ich hatte aber nur als reines Beispiel diese Passage gemeint.  Wir ringen offenbar in diesem Thread noch um eine tiefergehende Diskussion - auf Basis uns noch verständlicher Ausführungen - oder um Diskussionen.

Da hier Helmut (I) der Initiator dieses Threads ist, ist es ein Akt der Fairness, hier seine Stellungnahme abzuwarten.

Wir möchten einerseits jedem Beteiligten mitnehmen und zwar als aktiven Teilnehmer, aber evtl. auch neuere, weiterführende Forschungsergebnisse miteinbinden.  Dieses in einer Form, welche verständlich und nachvollziehbar bleibt.

Aber gerade deine Antwort über DHT und hypersensitiver AR Mechanismus mit alpha 5 Reduktasehemmer Typ 2 ist schon ein weites Feld und wesentlich komplexer als hier dargestellt. ( Dedifferenzierung )

Vielleicht melden sich auch noch andere, die auch eine Meinung haben zum grundsätzlichen Vorgehen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Hans-J.,



> Hallo lieber Helmut (2)
>  Da hier Helmut (I) der Initiator dieses Threads ist, ist es ein Akt der Fairness, hier seine Stellungnahme abzuwarten.


Entschuldigung
Helmut

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo, liebe Kollegen!

Ich freue mich, dass (endlich!) positive Rückmeldungen kommen, während bisher eine gewisse Skepsis hinsichtlich meiner Anregungen zu spüren war.

Ich freue mich doppelt, dass meine Hartnäckigkeit nicht vergeblich war. (Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass man mir Altersstarrsinn unterstellen könnte.)

An Heribert:
Es bestätigt sich, was ich schon immer vermutet habe: Du weißt mehr, als Du in Deiner Bescheidenheit erkennen lässt.

An Hans-J.:
Ich freue mich, dass Du meine Einwendungen nicht als Provokation, sondern als Anlass für konstruktive Vorschläge verstanden hast.

An Helmut2:
Dein Link war für mich Anlass, Dr. Strum`s 10-Jahresbilanz wieder einmal näher anzuschauen. Er bringt deutlich genug zum Ausdruck, dass er weder mit seinen Kollegen noch mit dem Wissensstand der Patienten zufrieden ist. Dies passt gut zu unserem Thema.


*Den Vorschlag, das Thema PSA in einer kleinen externen Arbeitsgruppe weiter zu verfolgen, finde ich sehr gut.*


Wie weit wir dabei in die Tiefe gehen, wird sich ergeben.
Das Ganze müsste natürlich irgendwie strukturiert werden, damit Meinungen und Informationen gefiltert und koordiniert werden. Über Einzelheiten können wir uns ja per PN austauschen.

Zunächst wäre es wünschenswert, noch einige interessierte Teilnehmer zu finden.

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Uwe Bol

Hallo Helmut, hallo alle anderen,
den Vorschlag, das Thema PSA weiterzuverfolgen, finde auch ich ausgezeichnet.

Nach einigen Untersuchungen melde ich mich als Minderbetroffener ins Forum zurück.

Da runzeln mein Urologe, mein Hausarzt, und der auf seinen Rat zugezogene Zweitbegutachter (ebenfalls Urologe) die Stirn und schütteln den Kopf ob meiner hohen PSA-Werte (zuletzt 9, 93 und dann wieder 8.13) und finden keinen Krebs! Weder im Tastbefund noch im Ultraschall noch in der Biopsie. Angesichts der hohen Werte müsste doch einer da sein! Oder etwa nicht?
Der letztgenannte Urologe meinte: neuer PSA-Test in 3 Monaten, vorher aber 1 Woche nicht Rad fahren. Was ich natürlich, gehorsam wie ich bin, machen werde.

Zu einem völlig anderen Urteil kam der Schweizer Glättli, der sich schon jahzehntelang mit PSA-Verläufen befasst. Hier seine Meinung: 

Sehr geehrter Herr Bolius,

Ihr PSA-Wert nimmt mit einer langen Verdoppelungszeit von gut 7 Jahren
unverdächtig langsam zu. Im Altersbereich von 61 bis 63 Jahre sind starke
Streuungen (über ±30%) zu beobachten, welche im späteren Altersbereich
nicht mehr zu erkennen sind.

Unter der Annahme, dass sie keine Medikamente eingenommen haben, die den
PSA-Wert senken oder sich anderweitig in einer Reduktion des
Prostata-Volumens bemerkbar machen, ist keine Entwicklung in Richtung eines
Prostata-Karzinoms zu erkennen, was auch im Einklang mit den bisherigen
Untersuchungsergebnissen steht.

Die Neigung der gestrichelten violetten Linie illustriert eine kritische
Verdoppelungsfrequenz (=1/Verdoppelungszeit), welche eindeutig die gemessene
Verdoppelungsfrequenz wesentlich übertrifft, weshalb ein Karzinom nach
bisheriger Erfahrung gar nicht genug Zeit gehabt hätte, um nachweisbar zu
werden.

Ihre Daten sind mir sofort als unverdächtig aufgefallen, weshalb ich sie mir
bereits vorgängig Ihres e-mails angesehen habe. - Normalerweise akzeptiere
ich nur Daten, die mir in einer von mir anzufordernden Übergabedatei
übergeben werden.

Teilen Sie mir bitte noch Ihr Geburtsdatum mit, damit ich es korrekt
eintragen kann.

Betreffend Streuungen lasse ich Ihnen hiermit noch ein Merkblatt zukommen.

Alle diese Angaben stellen nur Beobachtungen oder gegebenenfalls
Empfehlungen dar, die auf der verfügbaren Information basieren. Sie ersetzen
keinesfalls eine persönliche Beratung und Betreuung durch den behandelnden
Arzt. Es besteht keine Arzthaftung.

Darf ich diese Aussagen auch Herrn Olloz zukommen lassen, der sich
offensichtlich einen geschärften Blick für unverdächtige Verläufe des
PSA-Wertes zugelegt hat?

Mit den besten Wünschen für Ihr weiteres Wohlergehen grüsse ich Sie
freundlich:
H.-H. Glättli.Wieso rätseln die Ärzte über eine Sache, die Glättli absolut in Ordnung findet?

Ich denke, wir sollten die theoretische Diskussion an zwei Punkten weiterführen:

1. Wie kommt das PSA ins Blut?
2. Warum zeigen gerade die aggressivsten Karzinome so niedrige PSA-Werte an?

Es will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf, dass da die Zellwände der Prostata bei älteren Männern "lecken" und PSA verlieren, bei jungen aber nicht. Weshalb sollten sie? Was ist der biolgische Sinn dieser so oft beschworenen "Leckage"? Mich erinnert diese These sehr an die Erzählungen meiner Großmutter, die dem Kind erzählte, dass das Hungergefühl dadurch entstünde, dass die Zellwände des leeren Magen (weil halt nix drin ist) aneinander reiben - eine im 19. Jhdt. offensichtlich geläufige Theorie. Die Sache mit der "Leckage" scheint mir aus ähnlich mechanistischem Gedankengut entsprungen. 
Und warum dann gerade die aggressivsten Karzinome mit dem "Lecken" aufhören sollen, macht die Sache noch rätselhafter.

Was meint ihr?

Lg, Uwe

----------

